# Thebiggestdumbass log



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 17, 2022)

Starting a "first" cycle log to get a little more active in the community and keep a log for myself. Currently 2 weeks into Creeping Death and 500mg/week test. Currently I don't do traditional deadlifts or flat bench since the program doesn't call for them and I don't find them effective for my goals. Diet is mostly clean with some dirt thrown into it when I need extra calories. I'm hitting anywhere between 4000 - 4300 cals a day. Ill get some pictures thrown up later today.

Starting stats:
Height - 6'
Weight - 198
Bench - 265
Deadlift - 365
Squat - 285


Todays workout was pump work for chest and shoulders
machine press: 4x15 105 lbs; 4x8 135 lbs with 15 partials at the bottom on last set
Heavy lat raise swings: 3x30 25 lbs dumbells; the swings seem highly inefficient but really pump the muscle and make it burn
Seated front delt raise: 4x12 20 lbs dumbells; leaning back with these to stretch the front delt at the bottom of the movement makes these killer
Incline rear delt flies: 1 set, 20 lbs 60 swings immediately followed by 30 swings and 10 full range of motion with 10 lbs
Seated OHP: 4x15 75 lbs; just thrown in to finish of the delts and tris


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 17, 2022)

This is gonna be such a dumbass log.
Work on the legs stat- How the hell you only squat 20 pounds more than you bench?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is gonna be such a dumbass log.
> Work on the legs stat- How the hell you only squat 20 pounds more than you bench?


I fucked my back up a while ago and never took time off so i quit squatting for a while. Strengths coming in thought I might retest maxes and see where I'm at.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I fucked my back up a while ago and never took time off so i quit squatting for a while. Strengths coming in thought I might retest maxes and see where I'm at.


that makes sense- you may find you have to find alternative lifts to squats- I know I have to because my back is fucked


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> that makes sense- you may find you have to find alternative lifts to squats- I know I have to because my back is fucked


I started doing hyper extensions with a barbell and it changed my life when it came to training legs. I can deadlift and squat without pain.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is gonna be such a dumbass log.
> Work on the legs stat- How the hell you only squat 20 pounds more than you bench?


No mercy. 😄😄


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> that makes sense- you may find you have to find alternative lifts to squats- I know I have to because my back is fucked


Leg press sounds like a good alternative as it puts less pressure on the back as my own lower back is fuck'd from DDD. For deads I substituted rackpulls.

Considering these as well @Thebiggestdumbass ?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Leg press sounds like a good alternative as it puts less pressure on the back as my own lower back is fuck'd from DDD. For deads I substituted rackpulls.
> 
> Considering these as well @Thebiggestdumbass ?


I have both of them in my program, both are great. What's DDD?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I have both of them in my program, both are great. What's DDD?


Degenerative Disk Disease as was diagnosed 2 years ago and in early stage, so that meant I had to change things up proactively so as to minimize the pain that's inevitably coming.

Also good that you have both as those are good alternative exercises and how they work for you in your case?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Leg press sounds like a good alternative as it puts less pressure on the back as my own lower back is fuck'd from DDD. For deads I substituted rackpulls.
> 
> Considering these as well @Thebiggestdumbass ?


I thought you were done posting here? That’s what you cried to your MESO buddies to get their sympathy. Like a little bitch. 




Poor fucking Mindless. Wah wah wah


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I have both of them in my program, both are great. What's DDD?


It’s short for “he’s a pussy”

Don’t listen to his fucking dumbass advice. He doesn’t lift. 10+ years on these forums and the fat fucker looks exactly the same year after year.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ll be following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s short for “he’s a pussy”
> 
> Don’t listen to his fucking dumbass advice. He doesn’t lift. 10+ years on these forums and the fat fucker looks exactly the same year after year.



I thought you said you and @getpumped were related....looks like you two are a pair.  I would like to see a thread where you don't jump into his response to denigrate.  That might work in China, Russia, NK, or some commie country, but your word-puke is really getting tiresome.  Quit following him and we won't have this issue.  I swear i can't read a thread without your HS BS.  You are not changing anyones mind about mindless, but only about you. 

And to think i used to confuse your AVI to @Spears - but that was a big mistake.  I saw what you look like compared to Spear.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

Welcome to the Underground.  This might look like Meso, but we are one step above and have much classier thread responses than some of this commie childish bullshit some of the Meso Mess has brought over.  BBBG & GetPumped are the exception - and these guys are the ones telling you to who avoid.  I give you more credit that they do, I know you will figure these guys out on your own.  Please continue to post and don't be a commiee.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I thought you said you and @getpumped were related....looks like you two are a pair.  I would like to see a thread where you don't jump into his response to denigrate.  That might work in China, Russia, NK, or some commie country, but your word-puke is really getting tiresome.  Quit following him and we won't have this issue.  I swear i can't read a thread without your HS BS.  You are not changing anyones mind about mindless, but only about you.
> 
> And to think i used to confuse your AVI to @Spears - but that was a big mistake.  I saw what you look like compared to Spear.


Lol, ok. Everyone is allowed to have their opinions except when it comes to Mindless. Apparently he reached God-Level status - an untouchable.

He’s a troll. We call out trolls all the time. There was one last week posting about DNP. It’s ok to call that guy out for trolling but when it’s Mindless then he gets a free pass.

A guy that’s been on the forums for 10+ years should have made some sort of progress. Mindless has not. He doesn’t lift more weight, hasn’t lost any fat, hasn’t provided any decent advice. He’s a troll and he’s dangerous because he’s been around so long that new guys actually think he knows what he’s talking about.

Why do you think he’s still got “green” status? It’s because he’s useless.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Welcome to the Underground.  This might look like Meso, but we are one step above and have much classier thread responses than some of this commie childish bullshit some of the Meso Mess has brought over.  BBBG & GetPumped are the exception - and these guys are the ones telling you to who avoid.  I give you more credit that they do, I know you will figure these guys out on your own.  Please continue to post and don't be a commiee.


GetPumped didn’t come from MESO. I have no idea who that guy is. He had different opinions on Mindless. 

White knighting for Mindless and being a nasty prick is ok ✔️

Picking on Mindless for trolling 🚫


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

I could care less if you don’t like mindless. I think you will do better at encouraging others rather than always spewing off about someone. You can be a likeable guy but I sometime think you worry about others too much. It’s gonna fuck you up inside or mess with you mind with negative thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I could care less if you don’t like mindless. I think you will do better at encouraging others rather than always spewing off about someone. You can be a likeable guy but I sometime think you worry about others too much. It’s gonna fuck you up inside or mess with you mind with negative thinking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



hmm that's probably my most 'not normal' trait.  My strong pessimism and negative thinking. It can consume sometimes.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> hmm that's probably my most 'not normal' trait.  My strong pessimism and negative thinking. It can consume sometimes.


You can turn negative into positive, like channeling that negative energy into training hard at the gym. Don't let it consume you but let it drive you to doing great things!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> You can turn negative into positive, like channeling that negative energy into training hard at the gym. Don't let it consume you but let it drive you to doing great things!


Or simply by telling douchebag @MindlessWork to FUCK OFF.

Is that “channeling” what leads you to doing great things in the gym? Is that why your log was so super successful. 

DO SOMETHING before giving out fucking advice here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I could care less if you don’t like mindless. I think you will do better at encouraging others rather than always spewing off about someone. You can be a likeable guy but I sometime think you worry about others too much. It’s gonna fuck you up inside or mess with you mind with negative thinking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, I don't worry about others. If I see something that is retarded, I'll call the fucker out. If he's a normal poster and participate in the community, it gets them to re-evaluate their thinking and they learn from it. It's like hard coaching. We all had that one coach in high school that we had a love-hate relationship with. But if the guy is a troll, they don't change, they keep spewing horseshit and it brings the entire community down. That's what @MindlessWork is. He's been posting SOOOO much retarded shit over the years that he has just about everyone convinced that he IS in fact, a retard. And that's why you are sympathetic to him. You picture this pathetic old retarded guy with no friends, no means of defending himself, and no self-realization to know that he's posting gibberish.

He's no different than any other troll. He has NO business running gear. That dude that started the Regal DNP thread got ripped apart because HE has no business running gear. You know, you're supposed to DO the diet and training and be INTO this whole thing first... then gear. But Mindless gets a pass apparently because we all think he's a retard and we feel sympathetic. Fuck that. There's no exceptions for trolls.

So what, I call trolls out. All trolls. I'm not the only one here that does it. Fuck those trolls. If Mugzy or one of the mods wants to ban me for calling out trolls, they can. I'll serve my ban and be back again but when I see someone trolling I'll call that guy out for being a troll. I'm going to be perma-banned for abusing trolls? C'mon. I'm rolling my eyes at you. I know you can see that.

I've never ATTACKED you though. Whatcha doing to me? Telling a brand new member that I'm a commie? Ha. Ok. Sure. That's reasonable. But nobody can dare say anything about precious little Mindlesswork because he's half-a-tard.

You didn't see me saying anything about Mindless when he had his melt-down and left. While he was gone, I didn't endlessly go off on him. I was HAPPY that he wasn't here. I let it all go, just like he didn't even exist.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

Let’s discuss this in PM. Not waste anymore time derailing this young man’s thread. I will discuss if you want so as to settle this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Let’s discuss this in PM. Not waste anymore time derailing this young man’s thread. I will discuss if you want so as to settle this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't want to derail his thread. But I just didn't want @Thebiggestdumbass to think I was a commie. (LOL pretty funny re-reading that).


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn't want to derail his thread. But I just didn't want @Thebiggestdumbass to think I was a commie. (LOL pretty funny re-reading that).


didn't mean to call you commie, just the tactics tend to be of the cancel culture type.  I know you aren't trying to cancel him, just to get him to go.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 18, 2022)

Lmao I feel like I'm reading one of @Tazz threads. 

Anyways what's going on dudes, hit arms today ill post the work out down a bit. I got off work a little late last night and didn't get a shift meal so resorted to taco bell. Morning weight was 205, up 5 pounds from yesterdays weight and obviously is all water, will be cleaning up the diet a little more. Ill post a physique pic from 3 weeks ago below as well. I'm enjoying Creeping Death quite a bit based on these 2 weeks. There is a good amount of volume, I will say I don't know how people not on gear run this. I think I would be sore as fuck for the chest days as well as arms. I forgot to mention how I am running the program; starting Monday I do Chest Back Legs Chest Arms and on arm days I normally throw in 4 sets of anything I felt was lacking on for the week. 

Arm session:
Vbar pushdown - 120 lbs 4x20
superset with
Db EZgripz curls - 30 lbs 6 reps with a 3 second decent; The grips made my biceps burn like hell on these
JM press (subbed out the dips between benches) - 75 lbs 4x10; First time doing these outside of the smith machine so I was playing with the weight a probably could have done 90 lbs. Also really like the pump and stretch on the triceps with these.
superset with
Bb EZgripz curls - 70 lbs 8 reps with 3 second decent
Incline skull crusher - 70 lbs 12 reps; definitely could have gone heavier on these don't know why I didn't
superset with
Reverse EZ bar curls: 55 lbs 12 reps

finished off with some abs


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

You have a solid build.  I saw that because your foundation is in the right proportion.  You have a bodybuilding form taking place.  Just eat and hit the weights and you will fill in with time.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You have a solid build.  I saw that because your foundation is in the right proportion.  You have a bodybuilding form taking place.  Just eat and hit the weights and you will fill in with time.


Thanks man, I want to compete at least once so that an awesome thing to hear.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 18, 2022)

@MindlessWork never actually left, he consistently was liking posts on my thread.

However, I do feel bad for him at times, and at times he deserves it. 

But I don’t see how he deserved it here, seems he made a pretty contributing post to this thread (for once).


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 21, 2022)

Took the weekend off like normal, got a little freaked out saturday blood pressure was high when i got off work 160 / 63 assuming it is due to water retention but don't know, took .25 adex saturday night aswell. keeping an eye on BP and doing more cardio to try to improve. Planning on getting blood work ran this week to see if RBC is high and check health markers. Anyways today's training was gnarly:

Machine press: 175 lbs 4x8
Incline bench pyramid: 95 -175 sets of 6
Db neutral grip bench: 55 lbs 3x10; could have gone heavier but my left arm felt wonky so didn't want to push it
VBar pushdowns: 160 lbs 4x12
Db lat raises: 25 lbs 5x10 with a 20 second break
Rear delt swings: 20 lbs 3x30
Wide grip pulldowns: 145 lbs 4x10; really focused on contracting the lats since their a massive weak point in my physique. 

finished off with 25 minutes liss cardio heart rate was between 118 and 123 the whole time. So far my strength is through the roof and my workout partner said it looks like I'm on something which felt good. Sitting at 206 curently.  Hopefully I can get the blood pressure figured out and continue cycle


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 22, 2022)

Did back today, nothing eventful happened. Kind of a trash workout; didn't take any prework out so i could have my fasted bloods taken just to show up at quest diagnostic and get told its by apt only. 

Workout:
One arm BB row: 70 lbs 4x8
Low row: 135 lbs 4x10
Superset with
Stretchers: 120 lbs 4x8
Db shrugs: 65 lbs 4x25
Hyperextensions: 75 lbs 4x15
Rack pulls: 245 lbs 4x6; could have gone heavier on these but had a weird set up since the power rack was taken.
Rope cable pulldowns: 110 lbs 4x15

Finished with 20 minutes cardio kept heartrate around 125 - 130.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 23, 2022)

Hit a gnarly leg session today with a minor problem. CD frequently changes exercises week to week, and I've noticed this means I'm wasting energy finding the correct weight instead of progressively overloading. This was pretty apparent in the leg extensions and the smith squats today. Kind of a minor thing since I am still growing and gaining weight without much fat gain. Weight today was 206.6 and the workout was:

Lying leg curls with 60 seconds rest: 100 lbs 2 warm up sets, 140 lbs 4x12.
Leg press: worked up to 375 lbs 3x8.
Smith machines lunges: 50 lbs - 90lbs 3x8
Superset with
Smith machine squat: 140lbs - 180lbs; could and should have gone heavier on these, I'll know tomorrow if I did enough volumes on legs.
Leg extensions 3 second hold at top: 160 lbs 2x8 180 lbs 2x8 190 lbs 3x8; Definitely played around with the weight too much on these and feel like I wasted some good volume. 
Good Girls: 190 lbs 3x8

finished with 20 minutes on the stair stepper (horrible idea) kept heart rate higher at 140-150 today.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 24, 2022)

Felt pretty weak today despite the cycle, is that normal?
Training: 
Machine press: 110lbs x15, 120lbs x12, 140lbs x9, 150lbs x6 with 20 partials at the bottom.
Incline bench: 155lbs failure x4
Decline bench: 145lbs failure x2
Reverse pec deck: 140 lbs 3x15
Rear delt swings: 25lbs 60 reps, 15lbs 30 reps and 10 full ROM
Incline press machine: Couldn't see the weight but I'm guessing 130-140lbs 3x12

sauna for 25 minutes


----------



## Crom (Feb 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Felt pretty weak today despite the cycle, is that normal?
> Training:
> Machine press: 110lbs x15, 120lbs x12, 140lbs x9, 150lbs x6 with 20 partials at the bottom.
> Incline bench: 155lbs failure x4
> ...


Looks good man. How long were you lifting before hoping on?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 24, 2022)

Crom said:


> Looks good man. How long were you lifting before hoping on?


Been lifting 5 yearsish, and seriously lifting for about 2 now.


----------



## Crom (Feb 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Been lifting 5 yearsish, and seriously lifting for about 2 n


I've been lifting over 2 years. We're looking pretty close. Your arms and chest look a bit better than mine atm. Thinking about running a cycle here pretty soon. I'm gonna watch this thread and see how you do. 

  My BP and Hematocrit tend to go up on test. How are you managing BP, just with an AI? I posted recent pictures of me at 208 pounds in the pic thread. We're damn close, would like to get my chest on your level for sure.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 24, 2022)

Crom said:


> I've been lifting over 2 years. We're looking pretty close. Your arms and chest look a bit better than mine atm. Thinking about running a cycle here pretty soon. I'm gonna watch this thread and see how you do.
> 
> My BP and Hematocrit tend to go up on test. How are you managing BP, just with an AI? I posted recent pictures of me at 208 pounds in the pic thread. We're damn close, would like to get my chest on your level for sure.


For the BP, I went to the doctor yesterday it was 128/72, I just started introducing cardio this week. I have bloods scheduled for a month out so I'll let you know if my Hematocrit is high. As for AI, i have only popped .25mg of adex last saturday for itchy nips. 

I think my chest looks bigger because I have a little bit of gyno from teenage years. you definatley are leaner and have better abs. How tall are you? Have you ran a cycle before?


----------



## Crom (Feb 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> For the BP, I went to the doctor yesterday it was 128/72, I just started introducing cardio this week. I have bloods scheduled for a month out so I'll let you know if my Hematocrit is high. As for AI, i have only popped .25mg of adex last saturday for itchy nips.
> 
> I think my chest looks bigger because I have a little bit of gyno from teenage years. you definatley are leaner and have better abs. How tall are you? Have you ran a cycle


I'm 5'11. I tried a DBOL, TEST, DECA cycle over the summer. I think the deca was fake. I got really bloated probably from the DBOL. Bloat lord. Shot up to 222 pounds. The second I stopped eating dbol I dropped to 210. It was all water weight. lmao.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Leg press sounds like a good alternative as it puts less pressure on the back as my own lower back is fuck'd from DDD. For deads I substituted rackpulls.
> 
> Considering these as well @Thebiggestdumbass ?



Done wrong and will round out a lower back real fast, not good.

Hacks maybe a good place to go heavier then go lighter with leg press until he learns not to round his back.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 24, 2022)

Crom said:


> I'm 5'11. I tried a DBOL, TEST, DECA cycle over the summer. I think the deca was fake. I got really bloated probably from the DBOL. Bloat lord. Shot up to 222 pounds. The second I stopped eating dbol I dropped to 210. It was all water weight. lmao.


Same height as well, did you have to pop AI's like crazy taking dbol? I want to throw an oral in at the end of my cycle but I'm not sure which would be "good" for bulking.


----------



## Crom (Feb 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Same height as well, did you have to pop AI's like crazy taking dbol? I want to throw an oral in at the end of my cycle but I'm not sure which would be "good" for bulking.


Eventually I got smart to what was going on. I was feeling like total shit, so I started taking 2 mg a week. the water started coming off some and my libido returned.  I ran the dbol way too long over 8 weeks LMAO. I was loving the strength gains. What can I say, I was a noob. 

   I've got a buddy at the gym who is in really good shape. He always says, screw the orals, just up your fucking test. I really like dbol, makes me feel great and strong af!


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Done wrong and will round out a lower back real fast, not good.
> 
> Hacks maybe a good place to go heavier then go lighter with leg press until he learns not to round his back.


Point well taken and no offense taken or meant either.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 25, 2022)

Felt way stronger today thankfully.
Workout:
Triple set
Vbar pushdown: 170 lbs 5x10
Db eazy grip curls: 35 lbs 3 second decent 5x8
Tricep pushdown machine: 150 5x10

Triple set
Barbell ez grip curl: 80 lbs 5x8
Reverse grip pushdown: 110 lbs 5x15
Reverse ez bar curls: 45 lbs 5x15

No cardio today, this workout was fucking brutal with the triple sets and adding more weight on the DB curls and the BB curls.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Felt way stronger today thankfully.
> Workout:
> Triple set
> Vbar pushdown: 170 lbs 5x10
> ...



Man I’ll be glad when I can workout with half that weight after all this surgery I’ve been through your log as been inspiring me so much dude !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 26, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Man I’ll be glad when I can workout with half that weight after all this surgery I’ve been through your log as been inspiring me so much dude !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What type of surgery did you get?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What type of surgery did you get?



I had rotator cuff and bicep tendon retotal surgery back in September had my rotator cuff totally rebuilt and my bicep tendon reattached so I be a had a rough time man


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 26, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I had rotator cuff and bicep tendon retotal surgery back in September had my rotator cuff totally rebuilt and my bicep tendon reattached so I be a had a rough time man


Watch couple videos of people deadlifting when the bicep separates and crawls up the arm. Shit looks painful


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Watch couple videos of people deadlifting when the bicep separates and crawls up the arm. Shit looks painful



I’m scared to lol I’ve been in enough pain as it is lol hell I’m 55 and not getting any younge lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 28, 2022)

Y’all wish we luck!! Tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 28, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Y’all wish we luck!! Tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn thats a gnarly combo man hope the recovery goes well!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Feb 28, 2022)

Sick chest day today:

Machine press: 180 lbs 4x10
Incline bench pyramid: 95 lbs - 175 lbs
Flat bench: 185 4x5
High to low flies to failure: 25 lbs
Lat raises raising to 10 and 2: 25 lbs 4x12
Rear delt swings: 35 lbs 3x20
Incline press machine: 150 lbs 3x12
Incline oblique sit ups: 25 lbs 4x12

No cardio yet, going to hit it in a few hours.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Damn thats a gnarly combo man hope the recovery goes well!



Didn’t go well still to much pain gonna have to wait another week to try and start again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 1, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Didn’t go well still to much pain gonna have to wait another week to try and start again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that brother. Are you running any peptides to aid in the recovery?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Sorry to hear that brother. Are you running any peptides to aid in the recovery?



I wish I was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 1, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I wish I was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't used it but BPC 157 is suppose to help heal tendon issues. might be worth a shot.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I haven't used it but BPC 157 is suppose to help heal tendon issues. might be worth a shot.



Thanks a lot man I’ll get me some !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 1, 2022)

Pretty good back workout today. aside from workout 4 weeks into the cycle and I'm feeling good, no AI other than two weeks ago. Gear might be underdosed since its from Odin. Well see in a few more weeks.
Workout: 
Rhomboid rows: 50lbs 4x12
Low row individual handles: 115lbs 4x8
One arm lat pulldown: 55lbs 4x8 2 second squeeze at bottome
Trap bar deadlifts: 225lbs 4x5
Hypers: 115lbs 2xfailure


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 2, 2022)

Sick leg day today! Never repped 225 for squats due to back pain but banged it out today!
Workout:
Lying leg curl: 160 3x10, 1 drop set 10 8 8 with 25 partials
Leg Press: 360lbs 4x8
3 second lowering squats: 225 4x8
Leg press: 2 plates each side 52 reps
Stiff leg Db deads: 80lb Dbs 4x8
Hip thrust machine: 165lbs 3x10


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 2, 2022)

Good workouts man keep it going wish I was in the gym with ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 3, 2022)

I’m
Gonna keep bugging you brother when I start back son it wild bothering you for help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 3, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I’m
> Gonna keep bugging you brother when I start back son it wild bothering you for help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a bother bro, hopefully you can move some weights around next week!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 3, 2022)

Finally hit 210 on the scale, holy shit it felt like I was going to be stuck at 209. 4 weeks into the cycle I'm feeling good as fuck, no need for an AI, and I look full all the time. 
Workout:
Machine press: 125lbs 4x15 reps; fucking brutal but thugged it out. 
Neutral grip Db press: 60lbs 4x10; up 10 pounds from last week.
Bent over lat raises: 20lbs 4x30
High to low flys: 27.5lbs 4x15
Seated OHP: 115lbs 2x8: Dropset: 115lbs 8, 95lbs to failure, 75lbs to failure, 65lbs to failure, 45lbs to failure

sauna for 20 minutes.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Not a bother bro, hopefully you can move some weights around next week!



I’m gonna try it again and sees what happens i appreciate your help and positive thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 4, 2022)

Arm day:
Vbar pushdowns: 180lbs 5x12
super set
Db curl: 35lbs 5x8 with Fatgripz then 6 reps without

Reverse grip pushdown: 110lbs 5x15
super set
Ez bar curls: 75lbs 5x8 with Fatgrips then 8 without

Ez bar preacher curls: 45lbs 4x8; should have gone heavy but the videos of people snapping tendons sketches me out lol.

Incline smith Jm press: 140lbs 4x8

Cable rope crunches: 80lbs 4x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 7, 2022)

Chest: 
Incline bench pyramid: 50-80lbs 10 reps

Incline smith bench: 205lbs 3x8

Decline smith bench: Rep scheme 15, 12, 9, 6 drop weight hit 6 more, drop weight and go to failure; 135-205

Cable flys: 25lbs 3x12

Jm press: 115lbs 2x8

6 ways: 20lbs 2x10 15lbs 1x10 10lbs 2x10; these things were fucking brutal. 

Bent over lat raises: 25lbs 3x15
superset 
Incline machine press: 180lbs 3x10


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 8, 2022)

Nice workout man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 8, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Nice workout man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, have you tried the gym again?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 8, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thanks bro, have you tried the gym again?



Starting in the morning man I hope lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 8, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Starting in the morning man I hope lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck man!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 8, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good luck man!



Thanks man I’m gonna try and start back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 8, 2022)

Nasty back workout: 

Smith machine rows: 225lbs 3x8, dropset 225lbs 6 reps, 185lbs 6 reps, 135 to failure

Parallel grip pulldown: 145lbs 4x8
superset
Cable lat straight arm pulldown: 120lbs 4x10

Reeves deadlifts: 185lbs 5x5, 225lbs 3x3; I don't understand these but there nasty, felt like my bicep was going to pop though

Hyper extensions: 120lbs 2xfailure


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 9, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Reeves deadlifts: 185lbs 5x5, 225lbs 3x3; I don't understand these but there nasty, felt like my bicep was going to pop though


I didn't know what these were so I looked them up...








						Reeves Deadlift: The Classic Lift Upgraded
					

A new look at the forgotten movement that played a big part in creating one of history's most admired bodies.




					www.t-nation.com


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 9, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I didn't know what these were so I looked them up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that link, after doing them I thought it was such a waste of energy but Ill try them with a trap bar next time


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 9, 2022)

Disgusting leg day today:

Seated leg curls: 150lbs 4x8 + 15 partials every set

Squat: 225lbs 8 reps, 235lbs 8 reps, and a PR 245lbs 8 reps; It's dope seeing squat progression without back pain
superset with
Close stance leg press: 270lbs 3x15

Frog stance leg press pyramid: 180-500lbs sets of twelve 

Dumbell stiff legged deadlifts: 85lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 10, 2022)

Easy but nasty chest day:

Machine press 15, 12, 9, 6 reps: 130lbs, 160lbs, 175lbs, 205lbs

Incline smith bench 30, 20, 10 reps: 135lbs, 165lbs, 185lbs

Destroyer set rear delt swings: 60 reps 35lbs, 30 reps 20lbs, 10 full ROM 20lbs

Dumbell lat raises: 25lbs 5x10 45 second rest between sets

Feels like the test is finally kicking in at the end of week 5, can't wait to see the results


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice workouts man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 11, 2022)

Took some DBOL before workout and I don't know if its placebo or the DBOL but FUCK the pump was insane. Aside from that I fullstacked the tricep pushdown machine for my sets.

Arms:

BB curl: 80 lbs 5x8
superset
Hammer curl with fatgripz: 35 lbs 5x8

Machine curl: 60lbs 6 reps with as slow as possible lowering followed 1 set 12 reps 50 lbs and 13 reps 40 lbs

JM press: 75lbs 4x15

Vbar pushdown: 200lbs 5x10

Reverse grip pushdown: 120lbs 5x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 15, 2022)

Trained chest after a weekend of fuckery: 

Machine press: 190 lbs 4x8

Incline Bench: 185lbs 3x6

Flat Bench: 205 lbs 4x5, 185 lbs 1x5

Dips: 3x12

Barbell front raises: 30 lbs 4x12

Dumbell lat raises: 30 lbs 4x10

Wide chin ups: 2xfailure

Pullups: 2xfailure

Neutral grip pullups: 2xfailure


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 15, 2022)

Back:

Smith bent over rows: 225 lbs 4x10

Dumbell rows: 75 lbs 4x10

Heavy partial pulldowns: 160 lbs 5x10

Trap bar shrugs: 245 lbs 4x8

Banded hypers: 4x15 with a slow negative

Deadlifts top 1/2 ROM: 245 lbs 4x5


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Back:
> 
> Smith bent over rows: 225 lbs 4x10
> 
> ...



Sore at all man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 17, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Sore at all man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My traps were stiff as hell yesterday lol. Have you gotten back into the gym yet?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> My traps were stiff as hell yesterday lol. Have you gotten back into the gym yet?



Gonna try it again Monday with this shoulder still hurting but I’m gonna give it a go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 18, 2022)

Took two days off for a shit head cold, hit arms today and felt like a beast:

Vbar pushdown: 200lbs 6x10

Tricep pushdown machine: 130lbs 5xfailure
superset
Smith machine JM press banded: 155lbs 5x8

Db curl with fatgripz: 40lbs 5x8
superset
BB curl with fatgripz: 80lbs 5x6

Ez bar preacher curls with fatgripz: 55lbs 3x8

Ez bar reverse curls with fatgripz: 55lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 21, 2022)

Chest:

DB flat bench pyramid: 50-80lbs x10 reps

Incline bench: 165lbs 4x6

Dip machine: 190lbs 4x10

Vbar pushdown: 200lbs 5x10
superset
Decline close grip pushup: 5xfailure

Neutral grip pullup: 5xfailure
superset
Rear delt cable flys: 15lbs 5x15

Physique update: 
Arms are up from 16" to 16.75"
weight has gone from 197 to 217, almost all water weight a little fat and muscle dbol is making me the bloat king


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm deloading this week to see if strength and energy come back and I haven't deloaded in 4 months or so
Back:
One arm cable rows: 40lbs 4x6

Underhand BB row: 145 lbs 4x8

Dead lift shrug combo: 195 lbs 6 deadlifts 18 shrugs 4 sets

Neutral grip pullups: 4x4 

Hyperextensions: 1xfailure


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 23, 2022)

u fukn love those pushdowns lol.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> u fukn love those pushdowns lol.


It's the only thing I can full stack . It's the only exercise that John Meadows kept throughout the whole program


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 23, 2022)

I hate this deload but it will be beneficial, Legs: 
Laying leg curl: 70 lbs 4x12 with 45 seconds rest 

Leg press: 140lbs 4x10

Walking DB lunges: 16 each leg 3 sets

Front squats with heels on plates: 95 lbs 4x8

Stiff legged deads: 135 lbs 2x20


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 24, 2022)

Chest:

Incline DB press: 40 lbs 8x8

BB front delt raises: 20lbs 4x12

Bent over side lat raises: 15 lbs 4x15

Cable Egyptian lat raises: 10 lbs 4x10

15 minutes cycling == 4 miles

15 minutes in the sauna

Tired of this deload but hopefully it restores my strength next week. Also stopped smoking weed to see if it brings back the "aggression" I had before I started smoking.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 25, 2022)

Finally the Deload is over
Arms:
V bar pushdowns: 100 lbs 4x10 @Valdosta these may be boring but they work bro
super set 
Db curl with ez gripz: 25 lbs 4x8

BB curl with ez gripz: 60 lbs 4x6
super set
Tricep machine: 100 lbs 4xfailure

Hammer curl with ez gripz: 25 lbs 3x10
super set
Decline board ez bar skulls: 45 lbs 3x12; these had an amazing stretch and felt great.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 28, 2022)

Good arm workout man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 29, 2022)

Nursing a fat hangover but got the work out in
Chest: 

Machine press: 205 lbs 3x8

Decline smith pyramid: 135 lbs - 265 lbs sets of 8, last set I got 6

Incline bench: 155 lbs 4x8; this was hefty after the decline.

Flat Db bench: 55 lbs 4x8

Vbar pushdown: 200 lbs
super set
Kettle bell tricep extensions: 28 lbs 5x10

BB front raises: 40 lbs 5x12
super set:
Epytian lat raises: 20 lbs 5x12

Dry weight: 214 lbs
strength after the deload is amazing, weights felt light and no nagging pains like before.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 29, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nursing a fat hangover but got the work out in
> Chest:
> 
> Machine press: 205 lbs 3x8
> ...



Nice bud i wish my shoulder would heal all the Way so i can start back I’m so scared I’m gonna tear it again so soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 29, 2022)

Felt strong as fuck today after working soley on technique during deload.
Back Day:

JM row: 75 lbs 3x8 85 lbs 2x6

Wide grip pulldowns: 165 lbs 4x8

Deadlift shrug (1 dead 1 shrug == 1 rep): 185 lbs 5x6

Chest supported row: 70 lbs 4x10

Hyper extensions: 115 lbs 2xfailure

Leg curls: 245 lbs 5x10

Weight was back at 217.8 today.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 30, 2022)

Legs:

Lying leg curls, rep scheme: 15, 12, 9, 6, 25 : 110, 130, 140, 160, 130

Leg press: 90 - 540 lbs doing sets of 10; dropset 500x10, 410x8, 320x8, 230x25

Hack squat: 180 lbs (not including sled) 3x8

Squat: 185x8, dropset 185x8, 165x8, 145x6, 135x10

Stiff legged deads: 185 lbx 2x20

Fucking brutal work out


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 31, 2022)

Arms:

BB curl with fatgripz: 45-105 lbs doing sets of 8

DB curl with fatgripz: 40 lbs 4x8

Preacher curl machine: 70 lbs 3x20

Rope pushdown: 110lbsx20, 130lbsx20, 140lbsxfailure 150lbsxfailure, 165lbsxfailure

Tricep pushdown machine: 190lbsxfailure, 210lbsxfailure, 220lbsxfailure, 230lbsxfailure

Ez bar skullcrushers with fatgripz: 85lbs 4x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 1, 2022)

No training today, getting back to it monday!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No training today, getting back to it monday!



Same here. It is the Sabbath,so resting today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 4, 2022)

Chest:

Machine press: 170 lbs 4x8; this machine was harder than the one i've been using

Incline bench: 175 lbs 4x6

Slight incline Db press: 70 lbs 4x6

Dip machine: 220 lbs 2x15

Decline pushups: 4xfailure

Vbar pushdown: 205 lbs 4x10

Rear delt Db flys: 25 lbs 4x15
superset
Egyptian lat raises: 25 lbs 4x8

Db lat raises: 25 lbs 4x15

Found a new vein on my delt so that's dope


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 5, 2022)

Probably the best back day I have had in a few weeks
Back:

One arm BB row: 75-95 lbs sets of 8

Tbar row: 45lbsx2 5x8

Parallel grip low row: 145 lbs 4x8

Heavy partial pulldowns: 175 lbs 3x8

Hyper extensions: 135 lbs 3x10

Nordic curls: 3 sets to failure; First time doing them So I just controlled the "down" portion and pushed myself back up these things are fucking killer, I recommend doing them at least once


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 6, 2022)

Legs:

Squat: 135x6, 185x6, 225x6, 255x6, 275x6 PR.

Leg press: 3 plates each side 4x15

Leg extension: 220 lbs 3x8, 200x8, 170x8, 140xfailure

Sled with 2 plates walking backwards: 2 sets to failure

Nordic curls: 4xfailure; These were "easier" today, I could go down controlled and could get back up with little assistance on a few of the reps.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 7, 2022)

Chest:

Machine press: 175xfailure, 165xfailure, 165xfailure, 155xfailure, 140xfailure, 135xfailure, 130xfailure

6 ways: 10 lbs 4x10

machine shoulder press: 140lbs 4x6

Band pull aparts: 4x15 green band


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 8, 2022)

Arms:

Preacher curl machine: 90lbs 4x10

Hammer curl: 40 lbs 4x12

BB curl: 90 lbs x 10, 90 lbs x 10, 80 lbs 2x10

Rope pushdowns: 150 lbs 4x12

Dips: 4xfailure

Skull cursher: 80 lbs 4x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 20, 2022)

Been a while took a vacation last week and this week I tweaked something in my back. Monday was chest; don't remember what I did. Todays:
Upper:

Incline bench with pause halfway down and up: 135 lbs 3x6

cable flys: 30 lbs each hand, 3x10

low row individual handles: 70 lbs 4x12

lat pulldown: 160 lbs 3x10

Flat bench with pauses at halfways: 155 lbs 3x6

Tbar row Rhomboid focus: 70 lbs 3x10

DB OHP: 40 lbs 3x10

Just glad I got in there even though the workout was all over the place.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 21, 2022)

Chest:

Hex press: 45 lbs 8x10

6 ways: 15 lbs 3x10

Should press machine: 140 lbs 4x6

Band pull aparts: 3x15

Glad I'm comming to the end of Creeping Death. This shit was brutal even with Dbol sprinkled in.


----------



## Valdosta (Apr 21, 2022)

Havent hit pushdowns in weeks. u good?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Havent hit pushdowns in weeks. u good?


Not part of the program. I think it's the leading cause of my depression...


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 22, 2022)

Arms

BB curls: 45-105 lbs doing sets of 8 jumping 10 pounds a set

Preacher EZ bar curls: 75 lbs 4x10

Hammer curls: 35 lbs 4x10; these were tough after the previous exercises

Rope pushdown: 160 lbs 4x12

Rope overhead extensions: 120 lbs 4x12

EZ bar skullcrushers: 75 lbs 4x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 26, 2022)

Chest:

Machine press: 180 3x8, 175x8

Incline bench pyramid: 115-185 doing sets of 6, last set with 185 was past failure

Banded bench: 155 lbs 3x6

Close grip banded bench: 135 lbs 3x8

Vbar pushdown: 180 4x10 @Valdosta Happy bud? 

Machine flys: 205 lbs 4xfailure

Kettle bell skullcrushers: 3x15; forgot weight, but was embarrassingly low

Lat raise pyramid: 15, 12, 10, 8 reps 15-30 lbs

Spidercrawls: 3 sets eyes to belt 4 times a set


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 26, 2022)

Back:

One arm BB rows: 95 lbs 4x8

Tbar rows: 110 lbs 4x8

Pull ups: 3xfailure

Rack pulls just below knee: 135-365 lbs doing sets of 3, 225 lbs 15 reps

Hyper extensions: 145 lbs 3x10

Dropped Dbol and back to TRT test weight is stagnant at 218. Seems like I wasn't holding to much water weight. Kind of mad I wasted 8 weeks running bunk gear. Will pick it back up in a few months.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 27, 2022)

Legs:

Nordic curls: 4x3; getting better once the hammies were warms I was able to do 2 with little assistance

Banded leg press: 90-630 doing sets of 8

Walking Db lunges: 40 lbs 10 each leg 4 sets

Leg extension: 130 lbs x 20, 140 lbs x 20, 160 lbs x 20 with 15 second hold at end

Seated leg curls: 130 lbs 3x20 15 second hold at end


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 28, 2022)

Wasn't feeling the workout and didn't want to be there due to fatigue. I punished the mindset with 2 extra workouts

Chest: 

Neutral grip machine press: 160 lbs 4x12, 150 lbs 4x12

Heavy lat raise partials: 35 lbs 3x20, 30 lbs x 20

Rear delt raises: 20 lbs 4x10

Seated over head press with pauses in middle of reps: 85 lbs 3x8

Flat bench pause in middle of reps: 165 lbs 3x8


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 30, 2022)

Beenn awhile bud but I’m still following you keep up the great work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 3, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Beenn awhile bud but I’m still following you keep up the great work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Have you been able to get a workout in without pain?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 3, 2022)

Back: 

Lat pulldown: 175 lbs 4x8
superset
Low row: 100 lbs 4x8

Pullovers: 40 lbs 3x12

Chest supported rows: 100 lbs per side, 3x10

BB Shrugs: 225 lbs 3x12

Rope cable low row: 115 lbs 3x12

Hyper extensions: 140 lbs 3x10


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thank you. Have you been able to get a workout in without pain?



No i tried it for a few days and I just couldn’t I’m gonna try it again this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 4, 2022)

Hit a squat PR today, lets fucking go. Back feels good now that the sciatica flair up has passed
Legs:

Squats: 225 x1, 275 x1, 315 x1, PR 335 x1, PR 345 x1; I might have been able to hit 355 but didn't want to take that chance and fuck myself up

Nordic curls: 3x5; these are getting easier I'm able to control the down portion and use less momentum to get up

Hack squat: 4 plates total 2x8, 4 plates and two 25 lbers 1x8 1x12 then assisted passed failure.  

Stiff legged deads: 135 lbs 2x20


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Hit a squat PR today, lets fucking go. Back feels good now that the sciatica flair up has passed
> Legs:
> 
> Squats: 225 x1, 275 x1, 315 x1, PR 335 x1, PR 345 x1; I might have been able to hit 355 but didn't want to take that chance and fuck myself up
> ...



Nice workout man !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 5, 2022)

Program didn't have bench programed into it regularly was surprised when I hit 275 for a PR today. could have tried 285 but didn't want to risk injury

Chest:

Flat bench: warmed up doing singles to hit 275 lbs x1 PR

Machine press: 170 lbs x8, 190 lbs x7, 160 lbs x 8, 160 x8

Incline DB press: 75 lbs 4x8

Cage press: 85 lbs 3x6

Heavy side lat partials: 32.5 4x25
super set
Full ROM lat raises: 20 lbs 4x8

Egyptian lat raises, focus on lowering: 20 lbs 4xfailure (around 12 reps)
super set
Rear delt raises: 15 lbs 4xfailure (around 15)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Program didn't have bench programed into it regularly was surprised when I hit 275 for a PR today. could have tried 285 but didn't want to risk injury
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...



Keep at it bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaIdosta (May 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Program didn't have bench programed into it regularly was surprised when I hit 275 for a PR today. could have tried 285 but didn't want to risk injury
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


we're tied on bench max but all of your other push movements are like 2x heavier than mine


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 6, 2022)

VaIdosta said:


> we're tied on bench max but all of your other push movements are like 2x heavier than mine


What type of program are you running?


----------



## VaIdosta (May 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What type of program are you running?


push pull legs. but mainly push. its a weakpoint


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 6, 2022)

Finished Creeping Death today. The program was pretty gnarly with intensity, some of the workouts were crazy. The program was more chest focused I would say as there were two chest days a week. I would recommend the program if you are tired of PPL, or whatever split you're on. As for downsides, there were only a handful of exercises that stayed constant throughout the whole program. It was nice having a huge cycle of exercises but I think it was inefficient from a hypertrophy standpoint.

Stats:
Height - 6'
Weight - 212 after cutting for 3 weeks
Bench - 275
Deadlift - NA
Squat - 345


Arms:

BB curls: 45-105 lbs doing sets of 8 using grip force

DB curls: 40 lbs 4x10
superset
Hammer curls partials: 40 lbs 4x6

Grip force rope pushdown: 150 lbs 5x12

Ez bar skull crushers: 45 lbs 3x20


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 10, 2022)

First day on a PPL split in about 5-6 months. Super underwhelmed with volume so tried to keep intensity high.
Push:

Flat bench: 3 warm up sets, 205 3x4; could have gone heavier but I'm trying to adhere to the program. 

Seated DB press: 45 lbs 3x10

Dips: 2x10

Low to High flys: 20 lbs each hand 2x12; really focused on contracting the chest

DB iso skullcrushers: 25 lbs 3x12

DB lat raises: 15 lbs 3x15; really focused on the negative i've just been throwing the weight around on these lately

Cable rope crunches: 130 lbs 3x10

Elliptical: 15 minutes 150-160 BPM

The workout weight was a little lighter than I could have done but I'm leaving my ego at the door and focusing on mind muscle connection. I find I need to do this every few months to ensure I'm not wasting my time or energy.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 11, 2022)

Have a weird pinch in my delt from yesterday, don't know what it is but feels odd. After Creeping Death, this program feels like it was made for women but I'm going to stick to it and add movements after this week. 

Pull: 

Single arm lat pulldowns: 45 lbs 2x15

Pullups: 1x8, 1x7, 1x6; focus on the negative 2 second decent. 

Pendley rows: 115 lbs 3x10; again just focusing on mind muscle connection.

TBar rows: 100 lbs 3x10

Seated face pulls: 40 lbs 3x20

Reverse grip ez bar curls: 35 lbs 3x20
superset
Supinated grip ez bar curls: 35 lbs 3x15

Preacher curls: 20 lbs 3x12; should have gone heavier


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Starting a "first" cycle log to get a little more active in the community and keep a log for myself. Currently 2 weeks into Creeping Death and 500mg/week test. Currently I don't do traditional deadlifts or flat bench since the program doesn't call for them and I don't find them effective for my goals. Diet is mostly clean with some dirt thrown into it when I need extra calories. I'm hitting anywhere between 4000 - 4300 cals a day. Ill get some pictures thrown up later today.
> 
> Starting stats:
> Height - 6'
> ...


💪🤘


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 17, 2022)

No training for Thursday and Friday of last week and nothing going on this week. Down with the Rona. Hoping I can get a negative test and back to it this week sometime


----------



## presser (May 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No training for Thursday and Friday of last week and nothing going on this week. Down with the Rona. Hoping I can get a negative test and back to it this week sometime


hopefully neg man.... fingers crossed bud


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 19, 2022)

Finally able to hit the gym and crushed legs! LFG! Did front squats for the first time in a while, elevated my heels, these are a game changer for quad activation. Didn't take much weight either.

Legs:

Deadlifts: 265 lbs 4x4

Front squat: 135 lbs 3x6

Single leg leg press: 2 plates 2x10

Single leg leg extension: 90 lbs 3x15

Seated leg curl: 2 plates 3x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 20, 2022)

It's time for the summertime recomp; Starting today, I'll be running Tren ace at 150-200 mg a week for 7-8 weeks alongside my TRT dose of 150 mg week and will be logging it for those who want to see. It's my first time running Tren so well see how this goes. For supplements I am taking Nac, P5P, multivitamins, and fish oils. @notsoswoleCPA in case you wanted to follow along.

Stats:
Height: 6'
Weight: 208 lbs
Arms: 17"
Legs: 25"
Chest: 45"
Waist: 37"

Todays Chest Day:

Close grip bench: 185 lbs 3x6

OHP: 110 lbs 3x5

DB Incline Press: 70 lbs x 10, 70 lbs x 9, 70 lbs x 8; all sets to failure

Pec Deck: 130 lbs 2x15; focused on contracting chest

Cable lat raises: 30 lbs 3x8

Cable tricep kickbacks: 30 lbs 3x20; never done these before but they felt good.

Cable rope ab crunches: 150 lbs 3x12


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 21, 2022)

Old school tag.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 23, 2022)

Felt week as fuck after drinking this whole weekend. Weights didn't want to move right. Not much going on in the first week of Tren.

Legs:

RDL: 225 lbs 2x10

Squats: 245 lbs 3x6

Hip Thrust: 225 lbs 2x10

Walking DB lunges: 2 20 lb DBs 2x20 each leg

Leg extensions: 130 2x15
Superset
Seated leg curl: 110 lbs 2x15

Seated calf raises: 140 lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 24, 2022)

Awesome chest day today, I had way more energy than yesterday. IDK if it was the Tren but I slept like shit last night, sweating even with the fan on and no blankets, woke up probably 10-15 times. It could have just been a bad night, well see if it continues. 

Push:

Flat bench: few warmup sets up to 225 lbs 3x4

Weighted dips: 25 lbs plate. 2x9

DB seated shoulder press: 50 lbs x 10, 9, 8; pretty much hit failure every set. 

DB incline chest flys: 25 lbs 3x12

DB lat raises: 20 lbs 3x15

Weighted crunches: 45 lbs 2x20

I threw a couple exercises in after this for tris and shoulders just to finish up. The first 8 weeks of this program is pretty light on volume.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 25, 2022)

Slept like straight shit again last night but my workout was not affected. Well see if it continues. Probably one of my favorite pull workouts I've done, aside from the brutal ez bar bicep work. 

Pull:

Single arm lat pulldown: 45 lbs 2x20

Weighted pullups: 10 lbs 4x4 with a focus on the negative; maybe a bad line of thinking but I have a thought doing weighted pull ups would be more beneficial for growth than dicking around with high rep pullups. well see over the course of this program

Pendley rows: 135 lbs 3x8

Machine row: 130 lbs 3x12; about 3 second negative each rep

Seated face pulls: 55 lbs 3x20

Reverse grip ez bar curls: 45 lbs 3x20
superset
Supinated ez bar curls: 45 lbs 3x15

DB preacher curls: 25 lbs 3x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 26, 2022)

Melatonin helped the sleep issue; 2.5 mg was too little 5 seemed about right.

Legs:

Deadlift: 285 lbs 4x4

Front squats: 155 lbs 3x6

Single leg leg press: 160 lbs 2x12

Single leg leg extension: 100 lbs 3x15

Nordic curls: 3x6

Standing calf raises: 140 lbs 3x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 27, 2022)

I think the tren is kicking in pumps are feeling insane and energy in the gym is through the roof despite shittier sleep. 

Push:

Close grip bench: 195 lbs 3x6, static hold to failure after last set

OHP: 115 lbs 3x5

Incline DB press: 70 lbs x10, x9 x 8; only lift that didn't increase. Kind of disappointing. 

Pec deck: 145 lbs 2x15

Cable lateral raise: 30 lbs 3x8 with partials to failure on last set

Overhead rope tricep extensions: 110 lbs 3x20

Decline crunches: 45 lbs plate 3x12

Lat raise machine: 70 lbs rest pause set with partials to failure after last mini set, 45 second hold.

Temp dips: 2x10 3 second negative

Treadmill: 3.5 incline 3.5 speed


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 30, 2022)

Saturday I checked out a cool hole in the wall gym. It was a first working out in a non commercial gym and it was a sick experience. 

Saturdays Pull day

Neutral grip pulldown:  150 lbs 3x10

Cable seated rows with elbows out: 80 lbs 3x10
super set
Cable seated rows: 80 lbs 3x10

Kneeling straight arm cable pullover: 80 lbs 3x15

Snatch grip BB shrug: 225 lbs 3x15

Cable reverse flies: Don't know weight, I would assume 15 - 20 lbs 3x20

Single arm cable curls: 40 lbs 3x12

Hammer curls: 40 lbs 3x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 30, 2022)

Legs:

Squat: few warm up sets into 265 lbs 3x5

RDL: 245 lbs 2x8

BB hip thrust: 245 lbs 2x12

Walking DB lunges: 25 lbs x 2, 2x20 each leg; fucking brutal

Leg extensions: 140 lbs 2x15
superset
Seated leg curls: 120 lbs 2x15

Standing calf raises: 210 lbs 3x10

20 minutes on treadmill 5 incline, 3.2 speed, heart rate: 120-125


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 1, 2022)

Push: 

Flat BB bench: 235 lbs 3x4

DB seated shoulder press: 55/8

Weighted dips: 45 lbs 2x6

Low to high cable flies: 30 lbs 2x15

DB iso skull crushers: 35 lbs 3x12

DB lat raises: 25 lbs 3x15

Crunch machine: 160 lbs 3x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 3, 2022)

Wednesdays pull day:

Single arm lat pulldown: 50 lbs 2x15

Weighted pullups: 25 lbs 4x4

Pendlay row: 145 lbs 3x10

Underhand Tbar row: 90 lbs 3x12

Seated face pulls: 60 lbs 3x20

Reverse grip ez bar curl: 50 lbs 3x20
superset
Supinated ez bar curl: 50 lbs 3x15

Preacher curl: 25 lbs 3x12; should have done 30 on this


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 3, 2022)

Definitely noticing the strength from tren. Upped it to 200 mg this week and noticing some anger sides. Nothing insane just takes a little more to control than normal. Sleep is great, workouts and pumps are amazing. Going to hold 200 mg for another week and see if any other sides occur. 

Legs:

Deadlift: 295 lbs 4x4

Front squat: 165 lbs 3x6

Singl leg leg press: 140 lbs 2x10

Single leg leg extension: 100 lbs 3x15

Nordic curls: 3x6

seated calf raises: 240 lbs 3x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 5, 2022)

Friday's push day: 

Close grip bench: 205 lbs 3x6

OHP: 125 lbs 3x5

Incline DB bench: 70 lbs 3x10; finally broke that plateau 

Pec deck: 160 lbs 2x15

Cable lat raises: 35 lbs 3x8

Overhead cable tricep extension: 120 lbs 3x20

Crunch machine: 170 lbs 3x8


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 5, 2022)

Hate to pump the brakes here bud…. You’re 6’ and 208 lbs? And you’re doing a “recomp”. Why? And why the Tren?

You need to put on size bud. Gain instead of recomp. 

You’re training program is out of whack. Particularly when you say “could have gone heavier”. That means you’re just moving weight around and going thru the motions. There’s no muscle stimulus there. Change the 4x4 to 2 sets to failure. If you’re above 12 reps in one of those sets the weight is way too light. You’re wasting a lot of time with your current program.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hate to pump the brakes here bud…. You’re 6’ and 208 lbs? And you’re doing a “recomp”. Why? And why the Tren?
> 
> You need to put on size bud. Gain instead of recomp.
> 
> You’re training program is out of whack. Particularly when you say “could have gone heavier”. That means you’re just moving weight around and going thru the motions. There’s no muscle stimulus there. Change the 4x4 to 2 sets to failure. If you’re above 12 reps in one of those sets the weight is way too light. You’re wasting a lot of time with your current program.


Last time I weighed myself I was at 215. I think the 208 was a bad reading regardless I should be bulking. 

During my winter bulk I was eating like a piece of shit because I thought being on anabolics meant I wouldn't gain any fat and it would be purely muscle. I was VERY wrong. So, my thought behing the recomp, that has now become a cut, was to give my body a break, loose some fat, and get ready for another growth phase.

As for the tren, I jumped the gun on that one. After reading the bro science I thought it sounded like the right PED to assist. But, I might as well finish the run as Im seeing results.

I'm running jeff nippards original PPL program that is structured like a powerbuilding program. The big compounds are based on percentage of one rep max and all accessories are based on RPE. I like the structure of the program but the intensity of it is lacking for me. I've been taking most most exercises to failure or a rep or two shy of it and adding weight to the big compounds lifts regardless of the programs percentage.

I am open to suggestions, just wanted to give a little more info on some decisions.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Last time I weighed myself I was at 215. I think the 208 was a bad reading regardless I should be bulking.
> 
> During my winter bulk I was eating like a piece of shit because I thought being on anabolics meant I wouldn't gain any fat and it would be purely muscle. I was VERY wrong. So, my thought behing the recomp, that has now become a cut, was to give my body a break, loose some fat, and get ready for another growth phase.
> 
> ...


I’d say pick a goal and stick with it first and foremost. I don’t get the “get ready for another growth phase” but that’s fine.

Like RiR0 pointed out in a different thread. Jeff Nippard seems to know his stuff, but he’s not exactly huge. Why take advice from a small guy, right? Pick a program that incorporates sets to failure. Otherwise you’re really just going thru the motions. 

I use to do Sheiko, which is a powerlifting program of high volume but medium intensity. Fucking workouts would take 2 hours plus. Yea, it worked but now I use higher intensity with a lot less volume. I’m stronger, bigger, and get out in less than half the time. 

Look into Dogg Crapp by Dante Trudel for a program. But what you want to do is two or three working sets in the 8-12 rep range and select weight where you can get to failure in that rep range. You don’t want to be cranking out 30 reps with light weight and taking a heavy weight to failure in the 3-4 rep range would work, but it’s not necessarily true failure since it’s a lot more effort to get that heavier weight to move one more rep. 

Your 4x4 will work, just very slow progress that you’ll likely get frustrated with.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’d say pick a goal and stick with it first and foremost. I don’t get the “get ready for another growth phase” but that’s fine.
> 
> Like RiR0 pointed out in a different thread. Jeff Nippard seems to know his stuff, but he’s not exactly huge. Why take advice from a small guy, right? Pick a program that incorporates sets to failure. Otherwise you’re really just going thru the motions.
> 
> ...


I figure currently im about 18-20% BF. I've seen around the forum you shouldn't bulk if your over 15%.

I picked this program a few years ago and saw pretty good gains on it, thats how I decided to run it again but, I see your point about the intensity. Ill look into Dogg Crap.

Other than the 4x4 and high rep sets, do you see anything else wrong with the programming/exercises?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 5, 2022)

Pull:

Neutral grip pulldown: 160 lbs 3x12

Elbow out cable row: 100 lbs 3x10
superset
Cable row: 100 lbs 3x10

Kneeling straight arm pullover: 120 lbs 3x15

Snatch grip BB shrugs: 275 lbs 3x15

Reverse pec deck: 100 lbs 3x20

Cable curls: 50 lbs 3x12

Hammer curls: 45 lbs 3x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 9, 2022)

Back at it tomorrow, had some issues come up this week.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 10, 2022)

Doing legs the day after a quad shot is a great way to strengthen mind muscle connection.

Legs:

Deadlifts: 315 lbs 4x4; went 20 pounds heavier than program suggested and I think that was the perfect weight.

Front squats: 175 lbs 3x6

Single leg leg press: 160 lbs 2x11

Single leg leg extension: 110 lbs 3x15

lying Leg curls: 120 lbs 3x12; this machine was weird, 120 felt heavier than most lying leg curls machine's 160...

Seated calf raises: 115 lbs 3x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 11, 2022)

Fridays Push day sucked, none of the weights wanted to move due to a shit night sleep

Push: 

Close grip bench: 215 lbs 3x6

OHP: 135 lbs x5 x4 x4

Incline DB press: 75 lbs x8 x6 x6

Pec Deck: 170 lbs 2x15

Cable lat raise: 35 lbs 3x8

Over head tricep extension: 130 x20 x18 x16; failure every set


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 11, 2022)

Today's Pull:

Neutral grip pulldowns: 170 lbs 3x11

Cable row w/elbows out: 110 lbs 3x10
superset
Cable row normal: 110 lbs 3x10

Cable pullover: 130 lbs 3x15

Snatch grip BB shrugs: 295 lbs 3x15; going to hold this weight for next week

Cable reverse flys: 12.5 lbs 3x20; dropped the weight and added a 2 second hold on the contraction.

Cable curls: 60 lbs 3x12

DB hammer curls: 45 lbs 3x8; kept the same weight from last week going to add reps next week.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 14, 2022)

Legs:

Squats: 275 lbs 4x5

RDLs: 265 lbs 2x8

Cable pull throughs: 180 lbs 2x10

Walking DB lunges: 30 lbsx2 2x 20 reps each leg

Leg extension: 150 lbs 2x15
superset
Lying leg curl: 130 lbs 2x15

Seated calf raises: 135 lbs 3x10


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

Ok. I’ll try again.  I hope you take this for what it is and don’t get defensive. 

I’m reading thru your log and I’m scratching my head. Admittedly, I’m not familiar with the program but it just doesn’t make sense. 

You had a 375 lb squat but your squatting 275 for 4 sets of 5? Why? That’s not doing anything for you. Is your goal strength or hypertrophy? Because this doesn’t seem to be either. It looks like a beginners program, to which I’d have to ask why take gear?

It’s too much “stuff”. I’m sure your sore and exhausted at the end of a workout but if you cut out some of the duplicate exercises you would be able to up the intensity on the main movements. As it is, your main movements are in the 70-75% of 1RM but the reps are less than 5. That’s not enough stimulus to create the adaptive response. 

Using legs as an example, are the cable pull thrus really doing anything that the RDLs aren’t? It’s just extra. Same with squats and walking db lunges. What’s that 20 lb db doing that the squat isn’t doing? Besides adding fatigue?

Give it some thought. Yes, you’re making progress and that’s great but you could be making better progress in a more efficient way. How did you do on Creeping Death? How was the progress compared to this current program?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. I’ll try again.  I hope you take this for what it is and don’t get defensive.
> 
> I’m reading thru your log and I’m scratching my head. Admittedly, I’m not familiar with the program but it just doesn’t make sense.
> 
> ...


I can send you the PDF of the program if you would like to read it, I'm not trying to be defensive by saying that but I think the PDF can explain why the program is laid out how it is better than I can. I do agree with you the program seems geared towards newer lifter even though it is advertised as for intermediate to advanced. 

I enjoyed Creeping death so much that I have creeping death 2 lined up for my bulk this winter. This program may be ineffective for maximum growth but if I'm not consuming the calories to grow then I'll take the strength gains and the stimulus to maintain muscle.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I can send you the PDF of the program if you would like to read it, I'm not trying to be defensive by saying that but I think the PDF can explain why the program is laid out how it is better than I can. I do agree with you the program seems geared towards newer lifter even though it is advertised as for intermediate to advanced.
> 
> I enjoyed Creeping death so much that I have creeping death 2 lined up for my bulk this winter. This program may be ineffective for maximum growth but if I'm not consuming the calories to grow then I'll take the strength gains and the stimulus to maintain muscle.


Using your leg workout as the example. You have a max squat of 375. How is lifting SUBmaximal loads in the 70% to 80% range going to result in strength gains? 

It’s not. You’re going thru the motions. 

I understand that you’re in a “cut”. I’m not sure why, based on your stats that you provided, but you’re in a cut. You still need to train. Doing low reps and light weights won’t do anything for you. A 20lb dumbbell for walking lunges with that many reps is weighted cardio. It’s not training the muscles. 

If you enjoy it and it’s fun. Fine. I can respect that. But if your goal is to make progress building your body, then this isn’t a path that’s going to lead you anywhere. Just spinning your wheels with the 1-step forward on “bulk” and 2-steps backward on “cut”.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 14, 2022)

Ok, humor me; lets take out compound lifts, look at my last leg day and compare it to the one before. None of the weight stayed the same, every accessory movement aside from the compounds is a struggle to hit the target reps. Walking dumbell lunges are done with 30 lbs dumbells (60 lbs total) this week, last week was 50 lbs extra on my bodyweight, sure its heavy on cardio but that is a lot of time under tension, doesn't that stimulate growth?

You've looked through the log and seen weights increasing, I'm confused by how this is "spinning my wheels"

Edit: Clarifying


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Using your leg workout as the example. You have a max squat of 375. How is lifting SUBmaximal loads in the 70% to 80% range going to result in strength gains?
> 
> It’s not. You’re going thru the motions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 14, 2022)

Push:

Flat bench: 255 lbs 3x4

Seated DB press: 55 lbs 3x10 with a 20 second iso hold on the last set

weighted dips: 55 lbs 2x8 with a hold on the last set

Low to high cable flys: 40 lbs 2x15 with partials on last set

Iso DB skull crushers: 40 lbs 4x12

DB lat raises: 30 lbs 3x15 with partials on last set


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Ok, humor me; lets take out compound lifts, look at my last leg day and compare it to the one before. None of the weight stayed the same, every accessory movement aside from the compounds is a struggle to hit the target reps. Walking dumbell lunges are done with 30 lbs dumbells (60 lbs total) this week, last week was 50 lbs extra on my bodyweight, sure its heavy on cardio but that is a lot of time under tension, doesn't that stimulate growth?
> 
> You've looked through the log and seen weights increasing, I'm confused by how this is "spinning my wheels"
> 
> Edit: Clarifying



Increasing. Yes but compared to what? Your max is 375 lbs and I think the program started you with 265 lbs that’s around 70%. So you’re making progress at about 3% each week. 

Accessories are different but what’s the point of 20 reps vs upping the weight? 

I’m not “picking” on you but if you’re doing 5 sets of 4 and you’re not struggling on the last rep then the weight was too low and it wasn’t doing anything more for you than practicing the movement. 

I’m just talking about your training because I’m trying to help you. If I was going to bully you, I’d be bitching that you’re on gear too soon without building a stronger base.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 14, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Ok, humor me; lets take out compound lifts, look at my last leg day and compare it to the one before. None of the weight stayed the same, every accessory movement aside from the compounds is a struggle to hit the target reps. Walking dumbell lunges are done with 30 lbs dumbells (60 lbs total) this week, last week was 50 lbs extra on my bodyweight, sure its heavy on cardio but that is a lot of time under tension, doesn't that stimulate growth?
> 
> You've looked through the log and seen weights increasing, I'm confused by how this is "spinning my wheels"
> 
> Edit: Clarifying


I’ll also say that while Jeff Nippard does know his stuff, he tends to overthink things.  Sometimes just lifting heavy shit trumps hitting the muscle from every conceivable angle and pre exhausting muscles etc.

I’m very much of the “hit it and quit it” school of thought when it comes to training: two exercises per body part max with as much intensity as you can muster without hurting yourself.  If you can do more than that you’re holding back, which is counterproductive.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Increasing. Yes but compared to what? Your max is 375 lbs and I think the program started you with 265 lbs that’s around 70%. So you’re making progress at about 3% each week.
> 
> Accessories are different but what’s the point of 20 reps vs upping the weight?
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice bro; it did make me look and realize maybe the intensity was lacking a little. Todays push day I added some intensity stuff in and ill do that with the rest of the days as well. 

Would Bulgarian split squats be better than the walking DB lunges or would increasing the weight and lowering the reps be good?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 15, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I appreciate the advice bro; it did make me look and realize maybe the intensity was lacking a little. Todays push day I added some intensity stuff in and ill do that with the rest of the days as well.
> 
> Would Bulgarian split squats be better than the walking DB lunges or would increasing the weight and lowering the reps be good?


I don’t know if that’s the right program tbh. Why modify something when you could be doing something better. 

I’ve always seen 80-85% for 5x5. You’re doing less reps and lighter weight. I just don’t see how that’s doing anything for either muscle growth or strength. 

And the accessories should just be chopped down like @Test_subject pointed out. 

The higher reps and excessive movements only fatigue you. It’ll leave you sore more from lactic acid rather than muscle damage.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 15, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I appreciate the advice bro; it did make me look and realize maybe the intensity was lacking a little. Todays push day I added some intensity stuff in and ill do that with the rest of the days as well.
> 
> Would Bulgarian split squats be better than the walking DB lunges or would increasing the weight and lowering the reps be good?



Those help with the flexors while doing walking DB lunges help with quads while still working the flexors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 16, 2022)

Pull:

Single arm lat pulldown: 55 lbs 2x15

Weighted pullups: 25 lbs 3x6, 25 lbs x 6(failure) 10 lbs x failure bodyweight to failure, little break and iso hold till couldnt hold it anymore

Pendley rows: 195 lbs 3x8

Underhand tbar rows: 110 lbs 3x11 partials on last set to total failure

Seated face pulls: 90 lbs 3x12 iso hold on last set

EZ bar reverse grip curls: 60 lbs 3x20
superset
Ez bar curls: 60 lbs 3x15

DB preacher curls: 30 lbs 3x8 iso hold last set


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2022)

Haven’t Checked in in a while looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 16, 2022)

Legs:

Deadlift: 335 lbs 4x5

Weird hack squat machine: 200 lbs 3x10

Bulgarian split squats: 50 lbs 2x8, 50 lbs x 8 + 8 second iso hold, 35 lbs x 8 + iso hold, 20 lbs x 8 + iso hold

Leg extensions: 185 lbs 3x15

Leg curls: 260 lbs 3x12

Calfs: 3x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 17, 2022)

Push:

Close grip bench: 205 lbs x 8, x6 x5ish

Ohp: 135 lbs x5, x4 ,x3 + 2 with a little leg drive

Incline db bech: 75 lbs x8, x9, x 7.5 iso hold to failure

Pec deck: 170 lbs 3x15 had to pause in the middle of the last two sets to hit rep range

Cable lat raise: 37.5 lbs 4x8 with partials on the last 2 sets

Should press machine: 45 lbs each arm 15, 10, 7 rest pause set

Hammer stretch ab crunch machine: 110 lbs 3x12


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> EZ bar reverse grip curls: 60 lbs 3x20


These things kill my elbows, no way I could do 60lbs for 20 reverse, regular curls yes. My old achy ass has to stick to the 30-40lb range.


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Pull:
> 
> Single arm lat pulldown: 55 lbs 2x15
> 
> ...


Big fan of the iso holds, haven't really done them since I tried specializing in traps but gonna try them out on DB preachers this week


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 19, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Big fan of the iso holds, haven't really done them since I tried specializing in traps but gonna try them out on DB preachers this week


That's going to be brutal but worth it.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 20, 2022)

Legs:

Squat: 315 lbs 3x6, 1x3

Rdls: 275 lbs 2x8; going to hold this weight for a week

Cable pullthroughs: 170 lbs 2x12

Bulgarian split squats: 2 60 lbs DB 2x8

Seated Leg curl: 190 lbs 2x15 iso hold on last set

Hack squat: 3 plate each side x past failure, 2 Plate each x past failure, 1 plate x past failure with partials

Seated calf raises: 180 lbs 3x12


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 20, 2022)

Shoulder lifts look good, how do you feel like you’re coming along?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 20, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Shoulder lifts look good, how do you feel like you’re coming along?


What do you mean?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What do you mean?


How have your plans be working out?
What has or hasn’t been working for you?
Where have you seen growth in size or strength?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 20, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> How have your plans be working out?
> What has or hasn’t been working for you?
> Where have you seen growth in size or strength?


The cuts going good, Chest, delts, abs and back are all getting leaner while adding strength, more definition in quads, only place I haven't noticed any change is in love handles but I had those when I was 165 lbs and doing 123 3 count burpees every day.

Strength has gone up in every lift, I feel like I look bigger but I'll know forsure when I get measurements.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 21, 2022)

Push:

Flat bench: 225 lbs x 8, x 7, x 5, iso hold

DB Shoulder press: 60 lbs x 8, x 7, x 6 ish with an iso hold

High to low flys: 140 lbs 2x12

John meadows Incline bench: 135 lbs 2x failure

Vbar pushdowns: 200 lbs 4x10

DB lat raises: 30 lbs 3x15 with partials on last set

Ab machine: 180 lbs 3x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 22, 2022)

Wasn't feeling the workout today but still hit it

Push:
Sing arm lat pulldown: 60 lbs 2x15

Pullups: 25 lbs 4x6ish with iso holds on the rep of each set

Pendley rows: 205 lbs x8, x10, x10, x9; the 8 was me being a bitch so I put an extra set in

Seated row rest pause: 115 lbs each arm x15, x8, x6  with partials 

Incline DB curl: 30 lbs x10 x9 x8; could barely squeeze put the 8th rep so going for 9 turned into an iso hold

21s: 25 lbs DB 3 sets

Neutral grip curl machine: 70 lbs 3 seconds up and down 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 22, 2022)

Taken yesterday, no pump and non flexed. Definitely have some things to work on but feeling pretty solid


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Taken yesterday, no pump and non flexed. Definitely have some things to work on but feeling pretty solid


Even with your ridiculous volume?? Pretty sure there's only 1 right way to do things and you aren't doing it. Shouldnt be progressing. Probably photoshopped


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 22, 2022)

I think you look good, proportionate. As good as me on a good day with a pump. Visually, I think you’re doing great


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Even with your ridiculous volume?? Pretty sure there's only 1 right way to do things and you aren't doing it. Shouldnt be progressing. Probably photoshopped


Oh fuck off you lazy retard bitch. I never said there’s only one way to do things. You’re just too retarded to read. 
There’s certain things that are necessary for progress and hypertrophy no matter what you do. Now go make another weird fake profile about a girlfriend who doesn’t exist with fake drama about her abusing you for attention.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

Shit post all you want @Valdosta youre a fucking waste of oil you little lazy  bitch.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

If your ex is real just know I sent her all the messages you sent me about her on here


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If your ex is real just know I sent her all the messages you sent me about her on here


thanks. she already went full psycho mode anyway. just gotta wait til she gets her shit she left so she can be gone for good


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thanks. she already went full psycho mode anyway. just gotta wait til she gets her shit she left so she can be gone for good


Good hope she cuts your little dick off in your sleep


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Shit post all you want @Valdosta youre a fucking waste of oil you little lazy  bitch.


Omg “your a waste of oil” is the worst thing you can’t ever tell a juice head lol. Sig worthy


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 23, 2022)

Legs:
Deadlifts: 355 lbs 4x5

Hack squat: worked up to a heavy 8 then 270 lbs rest pause x12 x10 with assistance past failure and xNA I lost count and assistance past failure

Close stance Leg press pyramid: 90-630 doing sets of 9

Tempo lying Leg curl: 120 lbs 3x8

Calf raises: 125 lbs 2x15


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Taken yesterday, no pump and non flexed. Definitely have some things to work on but feeling pretty solid


Physique's looking great man. Especially the traps and shoulders


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 24, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Physique's looking great man. Especially the traps and shoulders


Thanks brother i appreciate it


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 24, 2022)

My tendons are bugging the hell out of me, I think I'm going to deload next 

Push:

Hammer strength Incline press: 115 each side 3x failure around 9-7

Seated OHP pyramid: 45-135 lbs sets of six till failure, iso hold on last set

Incline bench to failure: 155 lbs 3x fail iso hold on set

Pec deck: 160 3x12; felt weak on these

Cable lat raises: 40 lbs 3x8 with partials on last set

Rope pushdowns: 160 lbs 1x10;  I quit after one to avoid injury

Crunch machine: 190 lbs Tempo 3x10


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> My tendons are bugging the hell out of me, I think I'm going to deload next
> 
> Push:
> 
> ...


Even though ya only managed one set, that's still some crazy weight you've been pushing on cable pushdowns man


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 24, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Even though ya only managed one set, that's still some crazy weight you've been pushing on cable pushdowns man


Bro fuck I put this in your log 😂😂 oops @Send0 @CJ  can you move this to my log


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 24, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Even though ya only managed one set, that's still some crazy weight you've been pushing on cable pushdowns man


Triceps are for sure my strongest push muscles, I did a dips and Triceps push-ups in jail 😂


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Bro fuck I put this in your log 😂😂 oops @Send0 @CJ  can you move this to my log


Just noticed that too lmfao no worries tho man


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Triceps are for sure my strongest push muscles, I did a dips and Triceps push-ups in jail 😂


Another way to really tear into the chest is to do triceps and/or front delts before bench pressing.

I don't have to fatigue them that much to notice the difference.

I have done dips before bench pressing which fatigued my triceps and lower part of pecs. Was kind of harsh for me though!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Another way to really tear into the chest is to do triceps and/or front delts before bench pressing.
> 
> I don't have to fatigue them that much to notice the difference.
> 
> I have done dips before bench pressing which fatigued my triceps and lower part of pecs. Was kind of harsh for me though!


I've heard this thrown around, I'll give it a shot next Chest day and see how it goes.

I'm a little hesitant because Flat and Incline bench are my two main overload chest movement. Doesn't hurt to try

Do you go as heavy or is it more pump sets to fatigue the muscles?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I've heard this thrown around, I'll give it a shot next Chest day and see how it goes.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant because Flat and Incline bench are my two main overload chest movement. Doesn't hurt to try
> 
> Do you go as heavy or is it more pump sets to fatigue the muscles?


I usually treat it kind of like a warm up lift. One set at usual weight/reps. I guess you could do more but just be aware that it's not something I would recommend if you're trying to PR on bench!

Result is I feel chest way better after bench pressing. I guess it's similar to how Meadows used to recommend doing biceps first before back.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 26, 2022)

Nothing today since my tendons in both arms are bugging me. Going to take Deload next week before it becomes serious.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 27, 2022)

Deloads suck but I hope these little injuries get a chance to heal. Everything was done a tempo of about 2 and a half to 3 seconds 
Push:

Flat bench: 135 lbs 3x10

DB Shoulder press: 30 lbs 3x10

High to low flys: 30 lbs each side 2x12

HS Incline press: 45 lbs each side 3x10

Vbar pushdowns: 100 lbs 4x10

Db lat raises: 15 lbs 3x15

Ab machine: 100 lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 29, 2022)

It took a lot of self restraint not to brutalized my legs today

Legs:

RDL: 135 lbs 3x10

Hack squat: 140 lbs+sled 3x10

Cable pull throughs: 100 lbs 3x12

Single Leg leg press: 50 lbs+sled 2x10

Leg extensions: 100 lbs 2x15
Superset
Lying Leg curl: 100 lbs 2x15

Seated calf raises: 45 lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 30, 2022)

Had a great pump but ready to start pushing heavy again

Push:

Close grip bench: 135 lbs 3x10

Seated OHP: 65 lbs 3x10

Incline bench: 95 lbs 3x12

Pec deck: 90 lbs 3x15

Vbar pushdown: 90 lbs 3x12
Superset
Cable lat raises: 15 lbs 3x8

Ab machine 100 lbs 2x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 1, 2022)

Went heavier than previous days today and Shoulder seems to feel alot better as of right now

Pull:

Neutral grip pulldowns: 150 lbs 3x12

Cable row elbows out: 85 lbs 3x10
Superset
Cable row: 85 lbs 3x10

Straight arm pullover: 120 lbs 3x15

Snatch grip shrugs: 225 lbs 3x15

Reverse cable flies: 20 lbs 3x20

Cable curls: 60 lbs 3x12

Hammer curls: 40 lbs 3x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 5, 2022)

Finally pushing some weight around and everything felt great

Push:

Flat bench: 225 lbs 3x8

Seated DB Shoulder press: 60 lbs 3x8 iso hold on last set

High to low flys: 70 lbs 3x10ish

Incline bench rest pause: 155 lbs x11, x8, x7; did the best I could with no spotter 

Rope pushdown: 150 lbs (full stack) 4x12

DB lat raises: 30 lbs 3x15 with partials on last set

Cable Rope crunch: 150 lbs 3x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 6, 2022)

Pretty good pull day; used a high row for the first time, amazing pump. 

Pull:

Lat pulldown: 160 lbs 3x10

Pullups: body weight 6, 7, 7ish

Incline Chest supported DB row: 55lbs x10, 65 lbs x10, 70 lbs rest pause 10, 8, 7 ish

Machine high row: 85 lbs 3x10 with partials on the last set

Plate loaded shrug machine: 160 lbs 2x12

Cable row rhomboid/Trap focused: 145 lbs 2x10

Incline DB curl: 35 lbs 3x10

Curl machine: 75 lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 7, 2022)

Was a little rushed today so skipped a ham exercise

Legs:

Squats: 225 x10, 245 lbs 2x10; I haven't trained squats in this rep range in a while I forgot how effective it is at demolishing legs. The last few reps on these were grinders

Hack squat rest pause: 6 plates total x15, x12, x11ish

Seated Leg curl: 190 lbs 3x12 with partials on last set

Standing calf raises: 200 lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 8, 2022)

Push:

DB flat bench pyramid: 50 lbsx8, 65 lbs x8, 80 lbs x8, 85 lbs x8, 90 lbs x8, 95 lbs x6

OHP: 85 lbs 3x8 with iso hold on last set

Incline bench: 165 lbs x8, x7, x7 with iso hold

Pec dec: 140 lbs 3x15 with partials on last set

Cable lat raises: 40 lbs 4x8

Rope pushdowns: 150 3x10 tempo


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 9, 2022)

Push:

Neutral grip pulldown rest pause: 180 lbs x13, x8, x7

Single handle row elbows out: 135 lbs x10 with partials on last set

Single handle row rest pause: 135 lbs x12, x10, x8

Kneeling straight bar pullover: 120 lbs 3x failure with 3 seconds raising every set

Seated DB shrugs: 60 lbs 3x15 with to second contraction

Reverse cable fly: 17.5 each 3x10 

Incline DB curl: 45 lbs x12, x10, x8ish; was shooting for 12 reps all around. Maybe next week

Hammer curls: 45 lbs 3x8


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 9, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> *"Push:"*
> 
> Neutral grip pulldown rest pause: 180 lbs x13, x8, x7
> 
> ...


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 13, 2022)

Last week's leg day


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 13, 2022)

No training this week


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 18, 2022)

Push:

Flat bench: warm up to 225 lbs x8, 235 lbs x6

Seated DB press: 60 lbs x8, x7, x8

Low to high cable flys rest pause: 25 lbs x13, x9, x7 with partials

DB lat raises: 30 lbs 3x15 with partials

BB tricep extensions: 75 lbs 3x10

Lat raises machine dropset: 80 lbs, 60 lbs, 40 lbs a few partials at the end


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 19, 2022)

Pull: 

One arm BB row pyramid: 50 lbs x8, 75 lbs x8, 85 lbs x8, 90 lbs x8, 100 lbs x7; I forgot how much I like this exercise 

Pull ups: 4x6 bodyweight

Incline DB row focus on mid back: 75 lbs x12, x10, x8 ish; rest pause

Hammer Strength High Row: 90 lbs each hand 3x10

Shrug machine: 180 lbs x15, x12, x10; didn't have straps and grip was failing so it was rather in effective

Incline DB curl: 35 lbs 3x12 ish; I think the last set was 11 full reps

Hammer curls: 45 lbs x12 x11, x11; better than last week

VBAR cable curls: 80 lbs 3xfailure; failed around 12-9

Feels good being back in the gym and seeing weights and reps go up despite not training and eating like shit the past week.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 20, 2022)

Did Creeping Death 2's Leg day today and holy shit I missed John Meadows programs. Best workout I've had in a while. Going to run CD2 for the next week then when I get back from vacation Start it over and bulk. going to be running 500mg test c a week for 16 weeks with DBOL if progress stalls. Will post mid cycle bloods when the time comes.

Legs:

Seated Leg curl: warmed doing sets of 8, 200 lbs 3x8 then drop set 200, 190, 180

Tempo hack squat 3 seconds down 1 second hold: 5x6

Bulgarian split squats: 40 lbs x8, 80 lbs x8, 120 lbs x8, then drop set 120, 80, 40; fucking brutal.

Stiff leg dead lifts 5 seconds down 1 second hold: 155 lbs 2x8

Machine calf extensions: 220 lbs 4x10 2 second hold each rep


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 21, 2022)

CD2 PUSH A:

Slight Incline DB press: 80 lbs 4x8; these felt real good

Incline bench pyramid: 25 lbs - 205 lbs doing sets of 6

Machine press rest pause: 90 lbs each side x7, x5, x3; went a little to heavy on these

Pec deck: 175 lbs 3x8 with 10 second hold in stretch last rep every set

Reverse pec deck: 70 lbs 3x15

Cage press: 105 lbs x6, 100 lbs 3x6; used Leg drive last few reps so dropped the weight

Dip machine tricep extension: 50 lbs 4x12; good pump from these

Jm press: 80 lbs 2x12, 75 lbs 2x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 22, 2022)

CD2 Week 1 Pull day A:

One arm BB rows: 90 lbs on bar 4x8

Pull ups: 4x8; PR I think

Banded DB pullover: 40 lbs + green band 3x10

Banded shrugs: 205 lbs + green band 3x12 with 2 second hold at the top

BB Hyper extensions: 115 lbs 3x10

Decline board Leg raises to failure: 15, 12, 11

DB preacher curls: 35 lbs x10, x8, x7; suppose to hit 10 each time but figured failure was just as good going to keep weight the same and aim for 10 all around
Superset
Hammer curls: 45 lbs 3x8 with 5 partials every set


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 25, 2022)

CD2 Week 2 PUSH A:

Slight Incline DB press: 80's 4x10 PR

Incline bench pyramid: 95 -185 lbs sets of 8

Dip rest pause: 15, 10, 7, 7ish

Pec deck 1.5s: 150 lbs 3x8

Reverse pec deck: 80 lbs 4x20

Cage press: 110 lbs 4x6

Single handle pushdown: 60 lbs 4x10

Incline ez bar skullcrusher: 80 lbs 4x12


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Congrats on the PR with the incline DB presses. I love those. One of my favorites for chest. How are your tendons in the arms feeling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Congrats on the PR with the incline DB presses. I love those. One of my favorites for chest. How are your tendons in the arms feeling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank your bro! I've been really enjoying them for upper chest.

Tendons are doing good, deloading helps alot with then.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thank your bro! I've been really enjoying them for upper chest.
> 
> Tendons are doing good, deloading helps alot with then.



Good man, glad to hear that. Those deloads do help a ton for the tendons. They help me a ton. I recently got some compression sleeves that work wonders too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Jul 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Slight Incline DB press: 80's 4x10 PR


congrats


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 26, 2022)

CD2 WEEK 2 PULL A:

One arm BB rows: 100 lbs 4x10; was suppose to use the same weight as last week but increased due to having straps

Neutral close grip pulldown: 190 lbs 2x8, 185 lbs x8; lowered due to not getting a full range the last few reps the second set

Banded DB pullover: 45 lbs + green band 3x10

Below knee rack pulls: 225 lbs 5x5; could have gone heavier but he had specific instruction that I wanted to due right

BB Hyper extensions: 115 lbs 2x20

Rope curls: 18p lbs 4xfailure

Temp BB curls: 80 lbs 4x8 3 second negative 

Incline hammer curls: 40 lbs 4x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 27, 2022)

CD2 WEEK 2 LEGS A:

lying Leg curl: 150 lbs 4x10 with 5 partials at the end of last 2 sets

Tempo hack squat: 320 lbs 5x6

Leg press drop set of death: 630 lbs x10, 540 lbs x8, 450 lbs x7; was suppose to hit 10 around but failure hit first.

Stiff leg DB deadlifts: 90s 3x8

Seated calf raises: 115 lbs 6x10


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

When you do those one arm BB rows, how are you doing them? That sounds tough. Are you grabbing in the middle of the bar? Holding neutral or pronated? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 27, 2022)

Using a land mine, I grab the part where you put the plates with a palm facing my legs and bent over. They are super tough but allow for a good stretch. 

Really no different than a Bent Over DB row just preference.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Using a land mine, I grab the part where you put the plates with a palm facing my legs and bent over. They are super tough but allow for a good stretch.
> 
> Really no different than a Bent Over DB row just preference.



I dig it man, I need to try those. I like the isolation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (Jul 27, 2022)

good stuff man keep trenning hard son


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I dig it man, I need to try those. I like the isolation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give them a shot, John meadows had a few videos about them on YouTube check them out.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 27, 2022)

presser said:


> good stuff man keep trenning hard son


Thanks bro


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Give them a shot, John meadows had a few videos about them on YouTube check them out.



Thanks bro, I’ll check it out. Always liked John Meadows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (Jul 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thanks bro


💪


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 28, 2022)

No training for the rest of the week presumably, out of town for a festival


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No training for the rest of the week presumably, out of town for a festival


enjoy the festival


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 3, 2022)

Felt really good to be back in the gym, maybe pushed too hard since I have a splitting head ache. Fuck it it was worth it

It always surprises me how the general population is overweight and or out of shape. Looking around the festival, maybe only 50 people worked out out of 10's of thousands. It really helps with the body dismorphia for a little lol

Legs:

Lying Leg curl: 160 lbs 4x8 with 30 second iso hold every set

Tempo hack squat: 360 lbs 5x6

Leg press pyramid: started with 2 platesx2 end with 7 platesx2 and 50 pounds doing sets of ten

Banded stiff leg deads: 205 lbs + green band 3x8

Seated calf raises: 125 lbs 4x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 4, 2022)

Staring to get sick so pushed as hard as I could. Might as well get a workout in before the worst hits 
Push:

Slight decline DB press: 60 lbs 4x10

Pec minor dips to failure: 4 sets
Super set
Slight Incline DB flys: 30 lbs 4x8

DB side lat raises: 30 lbs 4x12
Superset
Band face pulls: Grey band 4x25

Dip machine tricep extensions: 70 lbs 4x8

Bent over tricep extension: 120 lbs 4xfailure

Despite 2 back to back vacations still feel ok about my physique


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Sucks that you’re getting sick. I hope it passes quickly and isn’t that bad on you, and that you’re able to maintain weight. I like the supersets. I haven’t done any in a while. I miss hitting antagonist/agonist supersets. Good work In here. Physique looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sucks that you’re getting sick. I hope it passes quickly and isn’t that bad on you, and that you’re able to maintain weight. I like the supersets. I haven’t done any in a while. I miss hitting antagonist/agonist supersets. Good work In here. Physique looks good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you bro! Yea I like super sets for "pump" days just have to focus on hitting failure or one rep shy.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 8, 2022)

Still not 100% but hit the gym and hard. Got a new phone and didn’t transfer notes so might not have beat any weights but hit failure every exercise 

Push:

Slight incline DB press: 80 lbs 4x8

Incline bench pyramid: 95 - 185 lbs doing sets of 6

Hammer strength chest press rest pause: 70 lbs each hand 9, 6, 5, 4; failure each couldn’t even wiggle the weight up on last reps 

Pec deck: 150 lbs 4x8 + 10 second iso hold each set

Reverse pec deck: 90 lbs 4x15

Cage press: 105 lbs 3x6

Dip machine skull crushers: 70 lbs 4x10

JM press: 75 lbs 4x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 9, 2022)

Cd2 week 1 pull:

One arm BB row: 105 lbs 3x8

Pull ups: 8, 6, 5; all to failure

Banded DB pullover: 45 lbs + green band 3x10

Banded shrugs with 2 second hold at top: 205 + green band 2x12, 225 lbs + green band x12

BB hyper extensions: 135 lbs 3x10

Decline board leg raises: 4x failure

DB preacher curls: 35 lbs 4x10

Hammer curls: 40 lbs 4x8 with 5 partials every set

Still not feeling 100% yet but plan on running blood work in the next 3 or so weeks before starting a test cycle. Also trying to find my new maintenance calories during this time since I got a new, more physical, job.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 10, 2022)

CD 2 Week 1 LEGS A:

Seated leg curls: 200 lbs 4x10 then drop 180 lbs x10 160 lbs x10

Tempo squat 1 second pause at bottom: 225 lbs 5x6; these were fucking brutal

Bulgarian split squat pyramid: 50 lbs x 8, 90 lbs x8, 130 lbs x8

5 second negative stiff leg dead’s: 205 lbs 2x10

Seated calf raises: 135 lbs 3x10 with 2 second hold at top, 3x10 with 2 second good at bottom


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 10, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> CD 2 Week 1 LEGS A:
> 
> Seated leg curls: 200 lbs 4x10 then drop 180 lbs x10 160 lbs x10
> 
> ...


Helluva day my man especially those middle 3 exercises good shit as always. Can only imagine the pain


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 11, 2022)

DISGUSTING pump today. I like John Meadows “pump” days; the super sets make it a grind to hit the reps and give a nasty pump as a by product of it.

CD2 Week 1 PUSH B:

Slight decline DB press: 75 lbs 4x12

Floor DB press: 80 lbs x6, x9, x8 x7; don’t know what happened with the 6 but everything else was failure. Goal was 10
SuperSet
Flat DB fly: 35 lbs 4x8

DB lat raises: 4x15
SuperSet
Seated DB press: 60 lbs x8, x7, x10, x10; the first set idk what happened but after the second set I took more rest between sets and was able to hit 10

Dual handle rope push down: 130 lbs 4x12

Seated over head rope extension: 130 lbs, 140 lbs, 150 lbs, 160 lbs doing sets of 10; was trying to find my weight on these 160 is it


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> DISGUSTING pump today. I like John Meadows “pump” days; the super sets make it a grind to hit the reps and give a nasty pump as a by product of it.
> 
> CD2 Week 1 PUSH B:
> 
> ...


I've had that same problem a couple times. Not saying it's the same thing or not but jumping to the next workout I didn't pay attention to rest time. So my ass gassed out fast on the first set. Always figured while I was setting up for the next workout enough time had past but my body didn't think so.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I've had that same problem a couple times. Not saying it's the same thing or not but jumping to the next workout I didn't pay attention to rest time. So my ass gassed out fast on the first set. Always figured while I was setting up for the next workout enough time had past but my body didn't think so.


I gotta say, since the 3 minute rest was mentioned in my log regarding hitting it hard, it was surprisingly effective. I used to do the 30-60 rule. Huge game changer for me from here on out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I gotta say, since the 3 minute rest was mentioned in my log regarding hitting it hard, it was surprisingly effective. I used to do the 30-60 rule. Huge game changer for me from here on out.


Yeah I hadn't timed my rest intervals in a long time when I commented on that in your log. I kind of go by my breathing and heart rate. But when I checked out of curiosity after the topic came up, I was closer to 3 mins.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 12, 2022)

Talked to @RiR0  and he recommended cutting down further before bulking. He said 12 weeks, seems long and I’m going to be a skinny fucker by the end up I’ll give it a shot.

Morning weight: 204.6

CD2 Week 1 PUSH B:

Neutral grip cable rows: worked up to 150 lbs then 4x10 with 2 second hold 

Supinated dual handle pull downs: 130 lbs 4x10; was failing around 8-9 getting to 10 was a struggle

Standing rope face pulls: 180 lbs 4x10

DB pullover: 75 lbs 4x10

Cross body hammer curls: 40 lbs 4x10

21s: 50 lbs easy bar 3 sets

Rope crunches: 190 lbs 4xfailure


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

I would also recommend holding your weight for a little while and try to slowly creep up. If you go right to a bulk you will most likely put the body fat back a lot faster, your body needs to get use to the new weight first.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> I would also recommend holding your weight for a little while and try to slowly creep up. If you go right to a bulk you will most likely put the body fat back a lot faster, your body needs to get use to the new weight first.


I’ll use this and hold for a while after the twelve weeks is up thank you


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Talked to @RiR0  and he recommended cutting down further before bulking. He said 12 weeks, seems long and I’m going to be a skinny fucker by the end up I’ll give it a shot.
> 
> Morning weight: 204.6
> 
> ...


The thing is you’re not going to lose muscle and if you start out as lean as possible you’ll have a longer more productive growth phase. If done correctly you’ll become a furnace pushing food higher than you ever have and use those progressive calories to accumulate tissue and keeping fat gain to a minimum.
You’ll end up much bigger while not getting over 10-12% bf. 
Then you’ll never have to worry about a long fat loss phase.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ll use this and hold for a while after the twelve weeks is up thank you


There’s no reason to hold after a fat loss phase. You won’t gain fat if you slowly increase the calories
There’s a reason no coach gets a bodybuilder to hold their weight after a show.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> I would also recommend holding your weight for a little while and try to slowly creep up. If you go right to a bulk you will most likely put the body fat back a lot faster, your body needs to get use to the new weight first.


You’ve got it backwards. You hold weight after a growth phase before a fatloss phase.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s no reason to hold after a fat loss phase. You won’t gain fat if you slowly increase the calories
> There’s a reason no coach gets a bodybuilder to hold their weight after a show.


I saw you post about adding 200 caps a week, would that be implemented after the cut?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I saw you post about adding 200 caps a week, would that be implemented after the cut?


Yes. You slowly build up your calories.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 13, 2022)

You’re gonna look sick with even more definition. I’m similarly hoping to lean out. I think we’re vaguely in the same area. I fluctuate around 205 lately.


----------



## Charger69 (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s no reason to hold after a fat loss phase. You won’t gain fat if you slowly increase the calories
> There’s a reason no coach gets a bodybuilder to hold their weight after a show.



Although there are two sides to this discussion, you are referring to show condition which is the most unhealthy condition to be in as opposed to just losing weight. I am just adding another perspective… there is the argument for having your body arrive at homeostasis. That is how you make permanent changes. I am going into a show and another 3 weeks later and I would be silly to try and hold my weight for the next show, however I am going to feed off of it to try and be a little better. 
Not totally disagreeing just adding a different perspective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Charger69 said:


> Although there are two sides to this discussion, you are referring to show condition which is the most unhealthy condition to be in as opposed to just losing weight. I am just adding another perspective… there is the argument for having your body arrive at homeostasis. That is how you make permanent changes. I am going into a show and another 3 weeks later and I would be silly to try and hold my weight for the next show, however I am going to feed off of it to try and be a little better.
> Not totally disagreeing just adding a different perspective.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrive at homeostasis after a gaining yes. Hold the new tissue before a fatloss phase. 

There’s no reason to do that before a gaining phase. You don’t lose fat cells and you literally won’t just get fat out of nowhere. 
I am telling him to diet down to close to stage condition. I don’t think anyone should start a gaining phase before around 6%. 

That’s why I tell them to increase about 200 cals every week or 2. Just adding in a bunch of calories would be dumb.

You start adding fat too fast it’s easy to pull the cals back


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

I do not know the condition the biggest dumbass is in. Most bodybuilders are pretty lean and have it down to a science once they begin there bulking and cutting phase. So there is usually never a huge change in body fat and they are pretty dialed in with there diets. I believe if it is a drastic change in body fat you can rebound back if you bulk too quickly.  When you hold that new weight , you will learn your body better and have a better understanding of where your at maintenance calorie wise and you can slowly build from there. Of course you can yo yo back and fourth but in my opinion it is a better way from the start. ( not a competing bodybuilder already in the game for a while)


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> I do not know the condition the biggest dumbass is in. Most bodybuilders are pretty lean and have it down to a science once they begin there bulking and cutting phase. So there is usually never a huge change in body fat and they are pretty dialed in with there diets. I believe if it is a drastic change in body fat you can rebound back if you bulk too quickly.  When you hold that new weight , you will learn your body better and have a better understanding of where your at maintenance calorie wise and you can slowly build from there. Of course you can yo yo back and fourth but in my opinion it is a better way from the start. ( not a competing bodybuilder already in the game for a while)


Think about it. 200 cals is 50g of carbs.
I’m literally telling him to add 200 calories every week or 2. 
To diet down to 6-8% and not go above 10-12.
It’s easy to pull back when if you start putting on too much fat. 
I’m your opinion with what experience? 
What I am telling him to do will basically turn him into a caloric furnace

Your opinion is also just add 500-750 calories to another guy.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

If you bulk too quickly you’ll get fat regardless of what you do. 
Bulking is dumb in the first place


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

I am not arguing your diet plan. I have no idea what you are telling him to do. If you are monitoring him or coaching him that’s cool. I was under the impression he was doing this himself


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> I am not arguing your diet plan. I have no idea what you are telling him to do. If you are monitoring him or coaching him that’s cool. I was under the impression he was doing this himself


I’m not coaching but I do advise.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

Ps I told the other guy to add 500-759 because he seems like a guy who’s body will rev up to adjust to higher calories. If it was too much which it’s probably not he could dial it back down. He is in decent shape. I’m sure he would see if he is putting on too much body fat. He has been 183 since February.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 15, 2022)

Strength was off in some places but overall good workout. Fell off on diet Saturday and got hammered, back to it for a while. It felt good to blow of some steam but yesterday sucked

Weight: 205.2

CD2 Week 2 PUSH A:

Slight incline DB press: 80 lbs 4x10

Incline bench pyramid: 95 -165 lbs doing sets of 8

Dips rest pause: 21, 11, 10, 7

Pec deck 1.5s: 150 lbs 3x8

Reverse pec deck: 110 lbs 4x20 90 second rest

Cage press: 115 lbs 4x6; weight finally went up as well as extra set

Dual handle push downs: 140 lbs 4x10

Incline easy bar skull crushers: 80 lbs 4x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 16, 2022)

Had a pretty good workout today. My back is already fried. Diet was on point yesterday

CD 2 Week 2 PULL A:

One arm BB rows: 105 lbs 4x10

Neutral close grip pull downs: 190 lbs 3x8

Banded DB pullovers: 50 lbs + green band 4x10

Rack pulls: 295 lbs 5x5; the instructions for these were to slide the bar up the rack and squeeze lower lats at the top

BB hyper extensions: 115 lbs 2x20

Weighted hang: 45 lbs 30 seconds; all I could get

Ab machine: 180 lbs 3xRPE7; on the fourth set i felt something weird in my abs the first 3 reps so called it there

BB tempo curl: 80 lbs 4x8

Incline hammer curl: 35 lbs 4x10; going to hold this weight if the exercise shows up again


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 17, 2022)

Slept like shit last night and calories were super low. Definitely took a toll on the workout this morning, but I still pushed as hard as I could. Why be in the gym of your just going through the motions

Weight: 205 

CD2 Week 2 LEGS A:

Lying leg curl: 170 lbs 4x failure around 6-8 with 5 partials last 2 sets; noticed strength problems here

Tempo pause squats: 245 lbs 5x6

Leg press drop set of death: 540 lbs x10, 450 lbs x10, 360 lbs x10, 270 lbs x10

DB stiff leg deadlifts: 90 lbs 3x8

Seated calf raises: 145 lbs 6x10


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 18, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Slept like shit last night and calories were super low. Definitely took a toll on the workout this morning, but I still pushed as hard as I could. Why be in the gym of your just going through the motions
> 
> Weight: 205
> 
> ...



Nice work out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 18, 2022)

today was way better than yesterday. Everything was taken to failure or a rep shy within the rep ranges. These pump days are crazy if you use proper weight and push as hard as your suppose too. 

CD2 Week 2 PUSH B:

plate loaded machine press pyramid: 25 lbs each side - 100 lbs each side doing sets of 8

Slight incline tempo smith press: 135 lbs 4x10
Superset
Slight incline DB fly: 30 lbs 4x8

DB lat raises: 35 lbs 4x15
Superset
Bent over DB lat raises: 20 lbs 4x15

Dual rope push down: 140 lbs 4x10

Bent over rope extension: 160 lbs 4x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 19, 2022)

Good workout today, weights are still going up even though it seems like body weight is going down. Triceps are getting slightly striated and delta are even more slight but visible in the right light.

Weight: 203.4

CD2 Week 2 PUSH B:

Dual handle cable rows: 150 lbs 4x10

Straight arm pull downs: 140 lbs 4x8
Super set
Neutral grip pull downs: 170 lbs 4x8

Tbar rows: 115 lbs 4x10

Ez bar preacher curls: 75 lbs 4x8

Zottoman curls: 30 lbs 3x12

Weighted incline sit ups: 45 lbs 4xfailure


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Good work in here BDA! Glad you pushed through the shitty day. I hate those days, they are tough. But it’s always worth it when it’s over to stick em out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good work in here BDA! Glad you pushed through the shitty day. I hate those days, they are tough. But it’s always worth it when it’s over to stick em out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always have to stick it out. I tend to punish the mindset with intensity with the hope it doesn’t come back.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 20, 2022)

Fucked off diet a little bit last night so going to do some cardio today. Weight is trending down it seems though just going to maintain the deficit 

Weight: 204

Going to swim laps for 20 ish minutes


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 21, 2022)

Swimming sucks for cardio, which means it must be good for me. I only made it about 10 minutes before gassing out but I think I’m going to try again today. 

Noticed yesterday I’m starting to get the Christmas tree back. Since I hold a lot of my fat in my back seeing These little things keep the motivation high for the cut.

Weight after a cup of coffee: 205.3

Weekly average: 204.5


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 22, 2022)

Had a solid workout, diet was mostly on track, minus Saturday. Rep ranges and weight went up today on most exercises. Feeling good with the cut but I think it’s turning into more of a recomp so I have to drop the calories lower.

Weight 205.4

CD2 Week 3 PUSH A:

Slight incline DB press: 80 lbs 4x12 PR

Incline bench pyramid: 95 - 195 lbs sets of 10

Plate loaded machine press rest pause: 90 lbs each hand 10, 5, 3, 1

Pec deck 170 lbs 3x8 with 15 second iso hold on last rep every set

Bent over DB swings: 20 lbs 4x25

Seated DB press: 65 lbs 4x8

Single handle push downs: 120 lbs 4x20

Decline ez bar skullcrushers: 80 lbs 4x12; didn’t log last weeks weight so used 80 lbs


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 23, 2022)

Good thing pumps build muscle because I still have a back pump an hour after the workout. Fasted weight is the lowest it’s been so far and unless it’s some type of body dysmorphia I seem to see changes in body comp every few days.

Weight: 203

CD 2 Week 3 PULL A:

One arm BB row: 105 lbs 4x12

One arm supinated pull downs: 70 lbs 3x10

DB pullover: 80 lbs 4x10
Super set
Negative only tempo pull ups: 4xfailure 

Tempo hyper extensions: 95 lbs 3x15

Rope crunches to failure: 200 lbs 5xfailure

DB tempo curls: 40 lbs 4x8

Ez bar reverse grip curls: 4x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 23, 2022)

Also to note: since starting an intraworkout I seem to have less of a crash during the workout and more energy throughout the day.

For the drink: half scoop pre, 33 g of Gatorade powder (comes out to 30 g carbs), 2 scoops humapro when available. going to drop the pre workout once my humapro comes in since there’s caffeine in it to see if humapro can replace the pre

Cheaper than any intraworkout I saw online with better dosing.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Also to note: since starting an intraworkout I seem to have less of a crash during the workout and more energy throughout the day.
> 
> For the drink: half scoop pre, 33 g of Gatorade powder (comes out to 30 g carbs), 2 scoops humapro when available. going to drop the pre workout once my humapro comes in since there’s caffeine in it to see if humapro can replace the pre
> 
> Cheaper than any intraworkout I saw online with better dosing.



Dude yes!! I’ve been having an intra the past two weeks and my workouts have been phenomenal. I couldn’t believe the change. I’m also using Gatorade mixed with an amino blend. It has really
Blown my mind. It’s also been when I’ve hit PR’s lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude yes!! I’ve been having an intra the past two weeks and my workouts have been phenomenal. I couldn’t believe the change. I’m also using Gatorade mixed with an amino blend. It has really
> Blown my mind. It’s also been when I’ve hit PR’s lately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s honestly a game changer. I work out fasted and never realized how depleted I was till starting the intra. 

Have you hoped on the humapro hype?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> It’s honestly a game changer. I work out fasted and never realized how depleted I was till starting the intra.
> 
> Have you hoped on the humapro hype?



Not yet, I’m going to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good thing pumps build muscle because I still have a back pump an hour after the workout.


The phoenix would be so proud of you!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> The phoenix would be so proud of you!


Skullcrusher too. I’ve been craving their approval since I joined


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Skullcrusher too. I’ve been craving their approval since I joined


Ahh yes I get those 2 mixed up all the time! They would make a great couple!


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> It’s honestly a game changer. I work out fasted and never realized how depleted I was till starting the intra.
> 
> Have you hoped on the humapro hype?


I work out usually without having ate anything for 4+ hours. I might try adding in some liquid carbs mid workout. Right now it's some caffeine before workouts and that's it


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 24, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> I work out usually without having ate anything for 4+ hours. I might try adding in some liquid carbs mid workout. Right now it's some caffeine before workouts and that's it


I suggest trying it. I feel way better during and after the workout

The Gatorade powder was $10 at the store and will last at least 3 months


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> I work out usually without having ate anything for 4+ hours. I might try adding in some liquid carbs mid workout. Right now it's some caffeine before workouts and that's it





Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I suggest trying it. I feel way better during and after the workout
> 
> The Gatorade powder was $10 at the store and will last at least 3 months



I have no idea how you guys hit the weights fasted. That’s borderline dangerous to be perfectly honest. Your muscles need glycogen from carbs and need protein to grow. If morning is the only time to workout, then get something easily digestible. The Gatorade and Humapro is a good choice but that’s the absolute bare minimum.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I have no idea how you guys hit the weights fasted. That’s borderline dangerous to be perfectly honest. Your muscles need glycogen from carbs and need protein to grow. If morning is the only time to workout, then get something easily digestible. The Gatorade and Humapro is a good choice but that’s the absolute bare minimum.


I’ve realized that after introducing the Gatorade and humapro. 

What else would you recommend that’s quick?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ve realized that after introducing the Gatorade and humapro.
> 
> What else would you recommend that’s quick?


I use to have to workout real early in the mornings and I swear I felt like a kid eating baby food. All the easily digestible options are soft. Egg whites. Yogurt. Cream of rice. No sugar added applesauce. Fruit. 

Stay away from smoothies and shakes though. I  thought those would be quick and easy but they sit like a rock in your stomach.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I use to have to workout real early in the mornings and I swear I felt like a kid eating baby food. All the easily digestible options are soft. Egg whites. Yogurt. Cream of rice. No sugar added applesauce. Fruit.
> 
> Stay away from smoothies and shakes though. I thought those would be quick and easy but they sit like a rock in your stomach.



Yeah they do man. Yogurt was a huge one for me when I worked out early 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I suggest trying it. I feel way better during and after the workout
> 
> The Gatorade powder was $10 at the store and will last at least 3 months


Where are yall getting this gatorade powder? Amazon has some but it seems to only be sold in expensive bags and multi flavor packs. I just want orange.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 24, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Where are yall getting this gatorade powder? Amazon has some but it seems to only be sold in expensive bags and multi flavor packs. I just want orange.


I got mine at smart and final, I’m sure Walmart would have it I’ll post a picture tomorrow night


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Where are yall getting this gatorade powder? Amazon has some but it seems to only be sold in expensive bags and multi flavor packs. I just want orange.



Most grocery stores around me have it. It’s so much cheaper by unit price and awesome to have. Should be able to find a tin of it in stores. If not let me know, I’ll ship some to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 24, 2022)

No training today getting bloods pulled but planning to make it up on Saturday.

The last stretch of this cut is brutal but worth it. Finally starting to see the bottom two and for the first time in a while.

Weight: 202.4


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No training today getting bloods pulled but planning to make it up on Saturday.
> 
> The last stretch of this cut is brutal but worth it. Finally starting to see the bottom two and for the first time in a while.
> 
> Weight: 202.4



Hell yeah, congrats on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Where are yall getting this gatorade powder? Amazon has some but it seems to only be sold in expensive bags and multi flavor packs. I just want orange.



Here you go bro. Great deal 



			https://www.amazon.com/Gatorade-Thirst-Quencher-Powder-Variety/dp/B01M26MLTN/ref=mp_s_a_1_7_sspa?crid=M28SBQRZ87L6&keywords=gatorade+powder&qid=1661426473&sprefix=gatorad%2Caps%2C88&sr=8-7-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExQkszVjFVWEpNS0M1JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjg1MzY4MVgxTVJVU1QxR05GMSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDcyODg0MVpGUFpGVjlMVE03TiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9tdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 25, 2022)

Feeling drained as fuck. I need to figure out a better approach to this cut but I’m sticking to it. Weight increased in a few exercises so I can’t complain

Weight: 201.8

CD2 Week 3 PUSH B:

Slight decline DB press: 80 lbs 4x10

Pec minor dips: 4xfailure
Super set
Slight incline DB fly: 35 lbs 4x8

DB side lat raises: 35 lbs 4x12; can’t seem to go higher in weight
Super set
Band face pulls: thick red + green band 4x25

Dip machine skullcrushers: 100 lbs 4x8

Bent over rope extensions: 160 lbs 4xfailure


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Feeling drained as fuck. I need to figure out a better approach to this cut but I’m sticking to it. Weight increased in a few exercises so I can’t complain
> 
> Weight: 201.8
> 
> ...


Are you cutting calories with several meals or fasting man? I remember reading your working out fasted. I can't recall your approach to the cut.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Have you thought of adjusting your macros? Maybe adding in some carbs and dropping fats down? It could be worth considering. I would have the added carbs in before my workouts and after. Hoping to at least help your energy for the workouts and recovery after. It’s easier to deal with being drained doing normal shit than getting a good workout in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 25, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Are you cutting calories with several meals or fasting man? I remember reading your working out fasted. I can't recall your approach to the cut.


Cutting calories over several meals

Working out fasted is due to hitting it right when I wake up


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Have you thought of adjusting your macros? Maybe adding in some carbs and dropping fats down? It could be worth considering. I would have the added carbs in before my workouts and after. Hoping to at least help your energy for the workouts and recovery after. It’s easier to deal with being drained doing normal shit than getting a good workout in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m going to adjust protein and see if that helps carbs are about 250-300 normally


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 26, 2022)

Felt good today but struggled to increase weight and hit rep ranges on some movement but everything was taken to failure

Weight: 201.4

CD2 Week 3 PULL B:

Front pull down: 190 lbs 4x10 holding this weight for the next time

Straight arm pushdown: 150 lbs 4x8
Superset
Low cable row: 160 lbs 4x8

Tbar rows: 90 lbs 4x15

Incline concentration curls: 30 lbs DBs 4x8

Incline DB curls: 30 lbs 4x8; struggled hella hard to get 8 on these 

Ab machine: 190 lbs 5xfailure


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 27, 2022)

I hit this workout at a different branch than normal so weights are a little wacky due to different machines. I hit legs to make up for missing Wednesday and am happy I did

Weight: 202.2

CD2 Week 3 LEGS B:

Lying leg curl rest pause: 190 lbs x12, x7, x5, x4

Wide stance tempo leg press: 450 lbs 3x10

Wide stance tempo hack squat: 180 lbs 3x8

6” deficit smith machine lunges: 50 lbs on bar   3x12 each leg

Standing calf raises: 290 lbs 6x8 with 10 second hold at the bottom after the last rep every set


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 28, 2022)

No workout today unless it’s warm enough to swim. Stuck to my deficit way better than last weekend and feeling pretty good about it. Still ate what I wanted and was able to get breakfast with my girl yesterday and the scale is still trending downwards.

Weight: 201.2

WEEKLY AVERAGE: 202.5. 

2 pound loss over last weeks average


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 29, 2022)

Only update is a huge weight fluctuation but I’m going to assume it’s from consuming a weeks worth of sodium yesterday

Weight: 205.4

CD2 Week 4 PUSH A:

Slight incline DB press: 90 lbs 4x8

Neutral grip flat DB press rest pause: 60 lbs x8, x7, x6, x5

Incline bench pyramid: 95 -205 lbs sets of 6

Pec deck: 170 lbs 3x10 with 30 second iso hold every set

Bent over rear delt DB swings: 20 lbs 4x30

Banded seated DB press: 50 lbs + band with handles 4x8

Over head single arm extension: 40 lbs 3x10

Tempo vbar push downs: 170 lbs 4x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

I had trouble pushing to failure today I think my mind was the problem. Still got a solid workout in and increased weights on everything 

Weight 201.2

CD 2 Week 4 PULL B:

One arm BB row: 125 lbs on bar 4x8

Chest supported seated row: 120 lbs each hand 3x10

Pull-ups: 4xfailure
Super set
DB pullovers: 4x8

BB hyper extensions: 115 lbs 3x15

Hanging leg raises: 3x failure

Ab machine: 180 lbs 2x failure

DB curls: 40 lbs + 2.5 lbs fat grip 4x8

EZ bar curl 10 second rest: 50 lbs 4x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 31, 2022)

2050 cals yesterday plus no caffeine in the morning made for a shit workout. I think the cut down to 6% might be burnt but I’m going to keep pushing. Also my legs were still sore from Saturday hitting them today. 
Weight: 201.6

CD2 Week 4 LEGS A:

Seated leg curl pyramid: 200 lbs x12, 215 lbs x10, 230 lbs x8, 245 lbs x6 PR and full stack

Squat pyramid: 135 - 255 lbs doing sets of 8

Hack squat drop set of death: 4 plates x2 x10, 3 plates x2 x8, 2 plates x2 x10

Leg extensions rest pause: 190 lbs x10, x10, x8, x6

5 second tempo Stiff leg BB dead’s: 225 lbs 3x8

Seated calf raises: 145 lbs 6x10


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 31, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> 2050 cals yesterday plus no caffeine in the morning made for a shit workout. I think the cut down to 6% might be burnt but I’m going to keep pushing. Also my legs were still sore from Saturday hitting them today.
> Weight: 201.6
> 
> CD2 Week 4 LEGS A:
> ...


Holy hammies. Nice job


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 1, 2022)

Work out was short but effective. Weight hasn’t trended down much day to day but I’m noticing new veins popping up on my chest so something’s working. Also onto the fourth belt loop which Shows progress. 

Weight: 201.4

CD2 Week 4 PUSH B:

flat DB press: 70 lbs 4x12

Pec minor dips: 4x8
Super set
Dips: 4x10

DB lat raises: 40 lbs 4x8
Super set
Bent over rear delt swings: 30 lbs 4x12

Cable kickbacks: 40 lbs 4x12; don’t roast me the program called for DB kickbacks 

Ez bar skullcrushers: 90 lbs 4x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 2, 2022)

I’ve had some energy the past 2 workouts which has been nice as fuck. At a different gym today so used some equipment I normally don’t have access to

CD2 Week 4 PULL B:

DB row: 100 lbs 4x10; could have gone heavier but this gym doesn’t have big dumbells

Straight arm pushdown: 160 lbs 4x8
Super set:
Pull ups: 4xfailure

Hammer strength row shrugs: 70 lbs each side 4x12

DB preacher curls: 40 lbs 4x8

Hammer curls: 40 lbs 4x12

Hammer strength ab machine: 115 lbs 5xfailure

Treadmill: 15 minutes 3 incline 3 speed


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ve had some energy the past 2 workouts which has been nice as fuck. At a different gym today so used some equipment I normally don’t have access to
> 
> CD2 Week 4 PULL B:
> 
> ...


Yeah I wish I had better options for different gyms in my area. My old one was nice because it was never very busy so pretty much everything was open to workout with. But not much for equipment. I would kill for a hack squat and a t bar row machine. 😓 Nice work man. Even low in calories your still moving some heavy weight.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 2, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah I wish I had better options for different gyms in my area. My old one was nice because it was never very busy so pretty much everything was open to workout with. But not much for equipment. I would kill for a hack squat and a t bar row machine. 😓 Nice work man. Even low in calories your still moving some heavy weight.


I’ve been surprised that I’m able to increase weight consistently even with calories being this low 

Are you at a corporate gym?


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ve been surprised that I’m able to increase weight consistently even with calories being this low
> 
> Are you at a corporate gym?


No. It's a gym the hospital opened. It's part rehabilitation and a rec center pretty much. It's nice for being in a small town. But it's not really focused on the hard core type of lifters.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 6, 2022)

Shitty workout from party this weekend but still pushed through. Surprised my weight hasn’t gone up much normally I hold 5-7 pounds of water after a rough weekend

Weight: 203.3

CD2 Week 5 PUSH A:

HS machine press: 90 lbs each side 3x8

Flat BB bench: 225 lbs 4x5

Dips: 4x10ish
Super set
Stretch push-ups: 4xfailure

Cage press: 90 lbs 4x8

Reverse pec deck: 120 lbs 4x15 1 second contraction each rep

Vbar push downs 200 lbs 4x12

Over head DB extensions: 30 lbs 3x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 7, 2022)

other than my shitty diet trainings going good

Weight: 202.2

CD2 Week 5 PULL A:

Meadows row: 110 lbs 4x8

Rack pulls: 315 lbs 5x5

Straight arm pushdown: 4x8

DB pullover: 90 lbs 4x8

Face pulls: 130 lbs 2x12 

Hanging leg raises: 5xfailure

Ez bar 5 second tempo curls: 85 lbs 4x8


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 8, 2022)

Kick ass leg workout today. Another quad exercise was added and I’m liking it. Weights almost back to pre bulk weight. It feels like I have more muscle mass and am way leaner than last year but body dismorphia works two ways. I’ll throw some pictures up later this week.

Weight: 199.8

CD2 Week 5 LEGS A:

Lying leg curl: 160 lbs x12, 180 lbs x10, 190 lbs x8, 200 lbs x6; 200 lbs was all the machine had but I probably only had another rep in reserve 

Leg press pyramid: 180-590 lbs doing sets of 8

Deficit smith machine lunges: 70 lbs 3x10

Leg extensions: 200 lbs 3x8 1 second squeeze every rep and 15 partials last set

BB stiff legged dead’s: 245 lbs 3x8

Standing calf raises: 156 lbs 3x20, 300 lbs 1x8; had to cut short to make it to work will do more calf’s with next pull day


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 9, 2022)

Good workout today. I am holding a shit ton of water going to modify diet and drink more water.

Weight: 200.2

CD2 Week 5 PUSH B:

Plate loaded machine press: 80 lbs x10, x8, x6 and partials, x6

Pec minor dips: 4x8
Super set 
Dips: 4xfailure 

Cage press: 95 lbs 4x8
Super set
DB lat raises: 35 lbs 4x8

Cable kickbacks 50 lbs 4x10

Floor press: 80 lbs 4x8


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Definitely increase the water, that will help a lot. Do you have a lot of sodium in your diet right now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Definitely increase the water, that will help a lot. Do you have a lot of sodium in your diet right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The past few days I have


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> The past few days I have



Probably just temporary excess water retention from the sodium and not enough water. I hold it bad if I don’t manage the hell out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Probably just temporary excess water retention from the sodium and not enough water. I hold it bad if I don’t manage the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I was thinking so I’ve been pounding water today.

This is going to sound dumb can you sweat it off?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That’s what I was thinking so I’ve been pounding water today.
> 
> This is going to sound dumb can you sweat it off?



Sweating can definitely help man. But intaking water and getting your body to balance it better is the key. If you’re dehydrated, your body isn’t going to want to sweat. It’s gonna naturally want to retain more for survival. Over the next three days, be consistent with the water intake and sweat more. It’s such a weird thing, but you’ll see a huge difference. Just make sure you’re getting in your electrolytes too. You’ll start waking up in the mornings leaner and fuller. 


Edit: Intaking **

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sweating can definitely help man. But I’m taking water and getting your body to balance it better is the key. If you’re dehydrated, your body isn’t going to want to sweat. It’s gonna naturally want to retain more for survival. Over the next three days, be consistent with the water intake and sweat more. It’s such a weird thing, but you’ll see a huge difference. Just make sure you’re getting in your electrolytes too. You’ll start waking up in the mornings leaner and fuller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, I was getting leaner every morning up until this week I’ll increase water. I normally drink 10 16 oz bottles a day guess it’s not enough


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Alright, I was getting leaner every morning up until this week I’ll increase water. I normally drink 10 16 oz bottles a day guess it’s not enough



Are you running any gear or had any changes in Mg’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you running any gear or had any changes in Mg’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same TRT added 25 mg anavar


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Same TRT added 25 mg anavar



Damn, so shouldn’t be any issues at all there. I loved Anavar at 50. Hopefully it gets better in a few days bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 9, 2022)

Here’s a picture from last Friday sitting at 200 no pump. still have some cleaning to do on this cut but I’m happy with the progress


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Hell yeah, looking really lean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 10, 2022)

Killer pull day today and have some time to hit cardio. 

Weight: 201.4

CD2 Week 5 PULL B:

Dual handle seated row: 170 lbs x12, x10, 165 lbs x11, x10; these turned into iso holds trying to squeeze the last reps out

Straight arm pushdown: 175 lbs 4x8
Super set
Reverse seated supinated single arm pull down: 75 lbs 4x8; barely hit 8 each time

Seated row machine: 145 lbs 4x12 with assist past failure last set

DB curl: 45 lbs 2x8, x6, 40 lbs x8

Hammer curl: 45 lbs 4x12

Cable rope crunches: 170 lbs 6xfailure


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 12, 2022)

My shoulders were fucking aching today. Other than that it was a killer workout

Weight: 200.8

CD2 Week 6 PUSH A:

Plate loaded machine press: 85 lbs each side 4x10

Flat bench cable flys: 40 lbs each side 3x failure 

Dips: 45 lbs 2x10, x8

DB flat bench: 75 lbs 3x8; wanted to go heavier but my shoulder was screaming 

Cage press: 105 lbs 4x6

Reverse pec deck: 125 lbs 4x20

Vbar push downs: 210 lbs 4x8; full stack plus a 10 lbs plate felt good


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 13, 2022)

30 minutes on the treadmill at 5 incline and 3.5 speed heart rate averaged 140.

Going to try and do this at least 3x a week depending on school schedule


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 13, 2022)

Weights trending down again we’ll see how deep the trends go this week and I’ll adjust based on that

Weight: 199.4

CD2 Week 6 PULL A:

Meadows rows: 110 lbs 4x10

Rack pulls mid shin: 325 lbs 5x5

Straight arm pushdown: 180 lbs 4x8
Super set
Single arm supinated pull down: 80 lbs 4x8

Face pulls: 140 lbs 3x12

Hanging leg raises: 3x failure; I was gassed for these

Ez bar curls: 80 lbs 4x12

Hammer curls: 45 lbs 4x10


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Nice work TBD.. Looking better and leaner


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 13, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nice work TBD.. Looking better and leaner


Thank you!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 14, 2022)

Good leg day. Wasn’t feeling it but pushed hard as I could

Weight: 199.0

CD2 Week 6 LEGS A:

Leg press pyramid: 180-610 lbs sets of 8

Squats heels elevated past parallel: 225 lbs 3x10

Leg extensions: 210 lbs 3x8 3 second hold each rep, last set taken past failure with partials

Lying leg curl drop set: 180 lbs x failure, 160 lbs x failure, 140 lbs x failure, 120 lbs x failure

Seated calf raises: 170 lbs 4x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 15, 2022)

Solid push day I thought my shoulder was going to be a problem but it wasnt

Weight: 199.4

CD2 Week 6 PUSH B: 

Banded plate loaded press: 85 lbs + green fts band each side 4x6; these  were fucking amazing. The tension at the top and middle led to a sick contraction

Flat cable flys: 65 lbs 4x8
Superset
DB flat bench: 70 lbs 4x8

Seated DB press: 50 lbs 4x15; killer burn on these 
Superset
Bent over DB flys: 30 lbs 4x15

Rope pushdown: 170 lbs 4x10

Floor press: 80 lbs 4x6; I can’t seem to progress on these I’ll hold the weight for next time again


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 16, 2022)

Quick pull day, ended up skipping abs didn’t want to risk being the guy who shits his pants at the gym

Weight: didn’t take it, ate before the gym 

CD2 Week 6 PULL B:

Seated dual hand row: 180 lbs x10 x10 x9 x9

Straight arm pushdown: 185 lbs 4x8
Super set
Backwards supinated single arm pull downs: 70 lbs 4x12

DB shrugs: 75 lbs 4x12

BB curls: 90 lbs 4x8 with 3 partials end of every set

Reverse grip ez bar curls: 60 lbs 4x15 3 second negative


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 20, 2022)

Hit a super quick chest and shoulders today. Not feeling good I’m hoping it’s just allergies but I doubt it.

Weight: N/A

Chest/shoulders:

HS incline press rest pause: 70 lbs each side x12, x6, x5

Incline bench pyramid: 95 lbs - 205 lbs sets of 6 + iso hold last set

Cable fly rest pause: 20 lbs each hand x12 x7 x7

Seated DB shoulder press rest pause: 65 lbs x11, x8, x3

Lat raise machine drop set: 80 lbs, 70 lbs, 60 lbs, 50 lbs. all taken to failure with partials at the end of each drop


----------



## eazy (Sep 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Not feeling good


Feel better soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 23, 2022)

Not going to train for the next few days. caught a pretty bad flu this week. Should be good for my cut, minus the huge bottle off ocean spray cranberry juice I downed yesterday.


----------



## eazy (Sep 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> bad flu this week


Rest well.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 25, 2022)

Morning weight was 195.8 so a 10 lbs loss since 8/12. this puts me at 10 pounds above where I was last year this time as well as being leaner. 

Workouts resume Tuesday depending on how I feel but Wednesday for sure.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 28, 2022)

Couldn’t wait till tomorrow I had to hit something; modified @RiR0 workout so it lined up with CD2 and equipment availability

Dual single handle cable row: 160 lbs x10, x8 triple drop and 20 second iso hold

Bent ove BB rows: 185 lbs x7, 135 x13

Lat pull down: 145 lbs x10, 115 lbs x10, x9, x8 rest pause

Db rear delt flys: 25 lbs x13, 20 lbs x15 with partials

Cable curls: 100 lbs x11, x8


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice, I like it man. Digging the triple stops and holds. I bet that hurts good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nice, I like it man. Digging the triple stops and holds. I bet that hurts good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty solid first workout back with the intensity. I’m sold on low volume high intensity


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 28, 2022)

Switching to @RiR0 s workout plan. It cuts down the workout by about 30-45 minutes which is convenient for work and school.

Quads/calf’s:

Squats: 245 lbs x8, 205 lbs x17

Sing leg press: 140 lbs x17, x15, 120 lbs x6, 100 lbs x6, 80 lbs x7

Leg extensions: 205 lbs x12, 185 lbs x13 with partials till I hated my life; missed the rep range on the last set but and should have used more weight on the first, at least I know where I should be now

Seated calf raises: 135 lbs x17, x16, x15, x15ish

Adductors: 160 lbs x20, 180 lbs x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 29, 2022)

weight: 196.2

Chest/bicep:

Incline smith press: 205 lbs x 9, 165 lbs x15, x7, x5 rest pause + 20 second static hold 

DB flat press: 60 lbs x13, x12, 50 lbs x5, 40 lbs x7

Pec deck: 160 lbs x15 + partials till I couldn’t move anymore

DB curls: 45 lbs x11, 35 lbs x13, x8, x7 rest pause + 20 second hold

Preacher curls: 45 lbs x15, then drop set dropping 10 pounds each drop


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 30, 2022)

Banged out some shoulders, I’m still shocked at how effective this training is tbh. It’s mainly been one working sets and a drop set or rest pause for the second one. Everything I’ve work out is sore as fuck.

Shoulders/tris: 

Plate loaded shoulder press: 100 lbs x8, 80 lbs x7, x4, x2

Db lat raises: 30 lbs x12, 20 lbs x15 triple drop, minus 5 lbs each set

DB Lying extensions: 45 lbs x9, 35 lbs x14, x7, x4

Rope cable pushdowns: 160 lbs x12, 140 lbs x13

Some abs


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 3, 2022)

Decided to finish CD2 at semi reduced volume with more intensity since I was on week 8 

Push: 

Machine press: 140 lbs x8, x7, x,7; something was fucked up on this machine it kept sticking at the halfway point 

Incline BB bench pyramid: 95-205 lbs doing sets of 8; felt good finally progressing on this

Flat DB bench: 75 lbs 3x8 with a triple drop on last set

Pec deck: 175 lbs 3x10 with partials on the last set

Seated DB lat raises: 25 lbs x10 x8 then double drop

Cable lat raises rest pause: 30 lbs x9, 25 lbs x11, x8, x6

Rope cable pushdowns: 205 lbs x9.5, x6

Seated rope overhead extensions: 160 lbs x10, x7

Treadmill: 3.5 speed 4 incline 30 minutes


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

Awesome work man. Glad to see you switching to RiR0’s programming. This will definitely help out with your time management and still yield great results. How are you liking it so far? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome work man. Glad to see you switching to RiR0’s programming. This will definitely help out with your time management and still yield great results. How are you liking it so far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The few days I ran were pretty damn good; Solid workouts and they only took about 45 minutes.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 4, 2022)

Pretty good back and hamstring workout. Had a close to 3200 calories yesterday I’m guessing that played into some of the strength today. Added reps and weights to the bent over rows which surprised me.

Back/hamstrings/calves: 

Cable pull down: 190 lbs x7.5, 150 lbs rest pause x11, x8, x6

Single arm cable row: 70 lbs x10, x8 into drop set 55 lbs x10, 40 x10

Bent over BB row: 185 lbs x8, 145 lbs x11

Bent over DB fly: 20 lbs x16, x15 with partials

Nordic curls: 3 x failure; not programmed. Felt like I would drop the DB on my nuts for DB hamstring curls. I’ll get the form down on a rest day

Seated leg curl: 240 lbs x10, 200 lbs rest pause x13, x8, x6

Seated calf raises: 160 lbs x11, x10, x9, x8

Treadmill: 3.5 speed 4.5 incline don’t know how long, probably till I hate my choice


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 5, 2022)

I’ve been super fatigued the past few days, taking naps after work so I’m giving myself a rest day today. Back at it tomorrow if I’m not too hung over from the birthday celebration


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

Thursday’s workout:

Mosh pit: 3 minutes x6


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Hope you’re getting some rest dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hope you’re getting some rest dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been slacking this week on rest and the gym due to hitting a music festival. I’ll get fully rested next week doing a real deload. Then bulking and blasting 💪


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ve been slacking this week on rest and the gym due to hitting a music festival. I’ll get fully rested next week doing a real deload. Then bulking and blasting



All of that sounds fun lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 12, 2022)

Fucking hell it felt good to hit the gym today! Crushed some Quads and Calves. Next week im increasing calories and jumping from TRT to 500mg test

Quads/Calves:

Hack squat: 4 plates total (not per side) x 7, 2 plates and 2 25's x11, 2 plates x13; this machine had a heavier sled the the one I normally use but it felt good as fuck

Smith squats: 185 lbs x10, x9 plus drop sets with 20 lbs drops

Walking lunges: 2xfailure

Seated Calf raises: 135 lbs x13, x10; this was one of those machines that moves the seat your sitting on as well as the weights. 

was suppose to do adductors but I didn't want to wait for this girl to finish her 10 sets of 45, ill make it up some time this week.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

Trash tier workout. After getting a taste of the early afternoon workouts, mornings suck lol

CD2 push B:

Twist press: 70 lbs x12, x11, x10

Wide grip dips: 17, 15

Reverse pec deck: 130 lbs x15 (not failure mind was elsewhere), x15 (failure)
Superset
DB rear delt swings: 25 lbs 2x failure 

Vbar pushdowns: 180 lbs x12, x8, x7

Overhead rope extensions: 150 lbs 2x failure; didn’t log this one


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Trash tier workout. After getting a taste of the early afternoon workouts, mornings suck lol
> 
> CD2 push B:
> 
> ...



Is this the full body stuff you’re starting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Is this the full body stuff you’re starting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No this is the last leg of creeping death 2. I’ll be starting that in a few weeks


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No this is the last leg of creeping death 2. I’ll be starting that in a few weeks



Okay I thought so. I confused myself a bit. Looking forward to seeing you start that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 14, 2022)

So much for the deload week but after today no more program hopping and bull shitting. Full body starting Monday going to have to figure out how to do it four days a week and stay in line with my workout partner who’s doing 3 days a week. Excited to see how this is going to go since I’ll be starting a surplus 

Hit some shoulders today took less than 35 minutes.

Shoulders: 

Seated BB shoulder press: 135 x9 (I believe that’s a PR), 120 x12 failed on 13

Cable lat raises: 30 lbs x13, 25 lbs rest paused x10, x7, x6

Lat machine: 70 lbs x13, x12 drop set -10 each drop

Sauna


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

I’m holding a shit ton of water weight from eating like shit this weekend. Back on track today with diet and blast starts today. Body weight was 195.8 this morning so I’m guessing I’m at 193. Shooting 500 mg test a week for as long as my blood work is good or until progress stops

@eazy am I suppose to have a chest isolation or does the tricep compound count for a second chest movement?

Low incline DB press 6-10: 60 lbs x10



Seated BB shoulder press 6-10: 135 lbs x11



Dip 6-10: 45 lbs x10



Lat focused pull down 6-10: 210 lbs x7



Chest supported T-bar row 6-10: 3 plates x9



Cable side lateral 6-10: 35 lbs x6



Single arm pushdown 6-10: 90 lbs x8



Cable bicep curl 6-10: 125 lbs x9



Seated ham curls 15-25: 130 lbs x29



Leg press 15-25: 450 lbs x20



Leg extension 15-25: 185 x16



Seated calf raises 15-25: 135 lbs x19



Decline board leg lifts: 14 lbs x10


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m holding a shit ton of water weight from eating like shit this weekend. Back on track today with diet and blast starts today. Body weight was 195.8 this morning so I’m guessing I’m at 193. Shooting 500 mg test a week for as long as my blood work is good or until progress stops
> 
> @eazy am I suppose to have a chest isolation or does the tricep compound count for a second chest movement?
> 
> ...


That incline DB press was suppose to be 90 not 60


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

I don’t think you’ll have any issues on 500mg a week of test. Just stop eating like shit you Fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I don’t think you’ll have any issues on 500mg a week of test. Just stop eating like shit you Fuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s just so tempting now that I’m not in a deficit 😂


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> does the tricep compound count for a second chest movement?


No. It's a separate movement each session. third movement of the routine.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> No. It's a separate movement each session. third movement of the routine.


Ok, I was wondering what was up with it. I made it off the picture RIRO posted on the other thread


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> the picture RIRO posted on the other thread


thanks for having me look at the picture again. 

legs go first on sessions b and d. I've been doing them last every time.


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m holding a shit ton of water weight from eating like shit this weekend. Back on track today with diet and blast starts today. Body weight was 195.8 this morning so I’m guessing I’m at 193. Shooting 500 mg test a week for as long as my blood work is good or until progress stops
> 
> @eazy am I suppose to have a chest isolation or does the tricep compound count for a second chest movement?
> 
> ...



If this is your A session, you need b,c,d.

a different movement, in each spot, each session.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> If this is your A session, you need b,c,d.
> 
> a different movement, in each spot, each session.


I’ve got A and B made waiting for feed back from my brother for C and D


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 17, 2022)

Eat healthier I wanna see you with an even more bangin bod


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> Eat healthier I wanna see you with an even more bangin bod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> even more bangin


did you just call him cute?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> did you just call him cute?


I feel like a piece of meat


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I feel like a piece of meat


from the blood place to your log, it's only going to get worse


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> from the blood place to your log, it's only going to get worse


Maybe the swole life isn’t for me 😂


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> did you just call him cute?


I like his body the most out of what I’ve seen on this forum lol


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I like his body the most out of what I’ve seen on this forum lol


It's my understanding that is the greatest compliment you can ever be paid.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> I like his body the most out of what I’ve seen on this forum lol


You haven’t looked around much then


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> It's my understanding that is the greatest compliment you can ever be paid.


That’s a pretty hefty one on a BB forum. I can die in peace now 🙏


----------



## eazy (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That’s a pretty hefty one on a BB forum. I can die in peace now 🙏


skipped tom and went straight to you.

when's the wedding?


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Maybe the swole life isn’t for me



Why not? Maybe he’s your swolemate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

eazy said:


> skipped tom and went straight to you.
> 
> when's the wedding?


No wedding, I have commitment issues as you can tell by my workout program choices


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No wedding, I have commitment issues as you can tell by my workout program choices



Lmaooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 18, 2022)

Pushing a ML with a 1cc is way easier than a 3 cc 😂

Weight: 196.8


Cardio: 30 minutes heart rate around 145 the whole time


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 19, 2022)

Had a solid workout, the light upper day felt solid and the heavy lower was killer.  It looks like I stoped at 10 on the adductors but that’s all I could get.

Full body: 

Lying ham curl 6-10: 160 lbs x8
Hack squat 6-10: 3 plays x12
Adductor 6-10: 170 lbs x10
Calf machine 6-10: 320 lbs x9
Mid incline smith press 15-25: 185 lbs x14
High incline smith press 15-25: 115 lbs x15
Narrow grip smith press 15-25: 135 lbs x18
Single arm lat pull down 15-25: 65 lbs x16
cable row upper back 15-25: 110 lbs x19

Machine lat raises 15-25: 90 lbs x20
Single arm OH DB extension 15-25: L 25 lbs x24, R 25 lbs x18
EZ preacher curl 15-25: 25 lbs x2 x14
Cable ab crunches 15-25: 130 lbs x25


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

Caught up and refollowed! Haven't been getting the notifications! Killer workouts in here bro!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

Was suppose to hit cardio today, bailed on that. My adductors are screaming from yesterday. Its that kind of DOMS that you get when youve never trained a muscle before. 

Anyways, decided to stop being a bitch and quit smoking today. 8 hours no cigarettes. after tomorrow it will be a cake walk .


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Was suppose to hit cardio today, bailed on that. My adductors are screaming from yesterday. Its that kind of DOMS that you get when youve never trained a muscle before.
> 
> Anyways, decided to stop being a bitch and quit smoking today. 8 hours no cigarettes. after tomorrow it will be a cake walk .


Dude not smoking is going to help you out so much. My buddy I have been lifting with the past 3 months is a pack a day smoker, and he is usually flat broke. Every time he talks about something he wants to buy (the latest was a Sig Sauer), I'm like "2 months of cigs will get you that gun" lol.

Not to mention that it does the opposite of everything you want to do healthwise.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude not smoking is going to help you out so much. My buddy I have been lifting with the past 3 months is a pack a day smoker, and he is usually flat broke. Every time he talks about something he wants to buy (the latest was a Sig Sauer), I'm like "2 months of cigs will get you that gun" lol.
> 
> Not to mention that it does the opposite of everything you want to do healthwise.


Man I stupidly picked the habit back up after quoting for 4 months before summer. 

I’ve quit 2 times cold Turkey I got it for good this time!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Man I stupidly picked the habit back up after quoting for 4 months before summer.
> 
> I’ve quit 2 times cold Turkey I got it for good this time!


I was pack a day until my late 20's. It's the hardest thing to quit.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I was pack a day until my late 20's. It's the hardest thing to quit.


I’ve found my biggest fault is the hand to mouth fixation. A couple tooth picks a day for a few days after today and I’ll be good


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 21, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ve found my biggest fault is the hand to mouth fixation. A couple tooth picks a day for a few days after today and I’ll be good


Gum really helped me, nicotine gum then switching to regular gum like trident or something.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

Solid workout, missed a few rep ranges on the heavy upper. Introducing more calories has been a fucking blessing for my strength! I forgot how good it feels to be on a bulk. Anyways I at least have a better idea of what weights to use for next week


Flat DB Flat Bench 6-10: 90 lbs x9
Plate Loaded Shoulder press 6-10: 110 lbs x12
Jm press 6-10: 125 lbs x12
Plate loaded pulldown 6-10: 3 plates each side x8
Chest supported sing arm DB row 6-10: 100 lbs x8
DB lat Raise 6-10: 30 lbs x12
Single arm pushdown: 90 lbs x9
BB curls 6-10+partials: 80 lbs x9
RDL 15-25: 135 lbs x23
Squats 15-25: 185 lbs x16
Single leg extensions 15-25: 110 lbs x18
Seated calf raises 15-25: 135 lbs x22
Abs 15-25: plank +25 lbs to failure


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 22, 2022)

Also, not smoking has been successful. No smokes today, no patch or gum either day. Just sheer fucking will power.

I’m guessing tomorrows going to be rough since it’s a Saturday but I’m going to try and stay occupied most of the day


----------



## eazy (Oct 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No smokes today,


Well done


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> Well done


Thanks eazy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2022)

you can do this brother I got faith in ya


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 22, 2022)

Good workout, hit a different gym so weights are a little off. Slept like shit but workout didn’t suffer too much.

Not smoking is going smooth, cravings are way less than yesterday. 

Seated ham curls 6-10: 150 lbs x7

Hack Squat 6-10: total plates 4 plates and 2 25s x5

Leg extensions 6-10: 205 lbs x9

Calf machine 6-10: total plates 6 plates and 2 25s x11

Abs 6-10: windshield wipers failure

Flat BB bench 15-25: 135 lbs x25 185 x11; should have done 185 to begin with

DB shoulder press 15-25:55 lbs x14

Diamond push-ups 15-25: 18
Pull over machine: 135 lbs x18

JM Row 15-25: 60 lbs x21

Bent over lat raise 15-25:  35 lbs x16

V bar pushdown 15-25: 85  x15

Curl machine 15-25: 80 lbs x21


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2022)

you know u smoked atleast one


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 22, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you know u smoked atleast one


surprisingly I haven’t.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 23, 2022)

30 minutes of cardio felt stupid easy today. Kept the heart rate around 140; who knew not smoking would have a massive impact on cardiovascular performance.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> 30 minutes of cardio felt stupid easy today. Kept the heart rate around 140; who knew not smoking would have a massive impact on cardiovascular performance.


It will be the best thing you have ever done for yourself.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It will be the best thing you have ever done for yourself.


Already feeling better brother. Thanks for the support.

I think withdrawling from meth was easier than quitting nicotine


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 23, 2022)

Good shit. Be glad you don't chew. Lol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 23, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Good shit. Be glad you don't chew. Lol


That shits awful, I chewed through high school


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 24, 2022)

Solid workout

Low incline DB press 6-10: 95 lbs x9
Seated BB shoulder press 6-10: 145 lbs x9
Dip 6-10: 55 lbs x8
Lat focused pull down 6-10: 210 lbs x8
Chest supported T-bar row 6-10: 3 plates and a 10 x8
Cable side lateral 6-10: 35 lbs x8
Single arm pushdown 6-10: 90 lbs x10
Cable bicep curl 6-10: 130lbs x9
Seated ham curls 15-25: 150 lbs x18
Leg press 15-25: 450 lbs x23
Leg extension 15-25: 185 x19
Seated calf raises 15-25: 135 lbs x21

Decline board leg lifts: 14 lbs x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 25, 2022)

Killer workout. Added reps to everything and added weight and reps to something’s digging the program so far

Lying ham curl 6-10: 160 lbs x9
Hack squat 6-10: 4 plates x6
Adductor 6-10: 185 lbs x12
Calf machine 6-10: 340 lbs x9
Mid incline smith press 15-25: 185 lbs x16
High incline smith press 15-25: 115 lbs x19
Narrow grip smith press 15-25: 135 lbs x23
Single arm lat pull down 15-25: 65 lbs x19
cable row upper back 15-25: 110 lbs x20
Machine lat raises 15-25: 90 lbs x21
Single arm OH DB extension 15-25: 25 lbs x26
Single preacher curl 15-25: 25 lbs x18
Cable ab crunches 15-25: 130 lbs x25


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 25, 2022)

Subbed


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 26, 2022)

Nothing exciting.

30 minutes of cardio and some stretching and mobility work


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Bro power lift


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bro power lift


Let’s hear the reasoning behind this


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

You're strong. If not pl power build off compounds. I think they would shoot up. Plus you might get a hard on when you start pulling and pushing big numbers 😆


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're strong. If not pl power build off compounds. I think they would shoot up. Plus you might get a hard on when you start pulling and pushing big numbers 😆


I’m not a big fan of the the Big 3. Deadlifts are the only one I slightly enjoy.

I get board powerbuilding


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m not a big fan of the the Big 3. Deadlifts are the only one I slightly enjoy.
> 
> I get board powerbuilding


Still hit the big 3 plus others and hypertrophy.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

You can also focus on ohp, row etc. Rotate.
Hypertrophy, compound etc.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

But if what is working wait. I can shoot you a power build program from Andy baker for when you stagnate or get bored?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can also focus on ohp, row etc. Rotate.
> Hypertrophy, compound etc.





FlyingPapaya said:


> But if what is working wait. I can shoot you a power build program from Andy baker for when you stagnate or get bored?


I’ve been digging compounds that aren’t SBD. I enjoy overloading those tbh.

Yea I’ll hit you up when I stall on this program


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Shoot me your email I send it now so I don't forget. You can put it on back burner or just look over it


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

Love ohp. Great compound


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Love ohp. Great compound


That and BB rows are my favorites right now. 

I’m going to program BB rows into my next block


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm doing bent over rows now but pendlay rows will build a huge strong mid back. Incorporate them. Or just alternate them.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2022)

They will build strength, strong concetric Fast and hard.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 27, 2022)

I’m enjoying this program even though it’s been two weeks. Combined with food, my strength has shot up. I don’t think it’s the test since I’ve only pinned 250 mg 3 times so far.



Flat DB Flat Bench 6-10: 95 lbs x8
Plate Loaded Shoulder press 6-10: 125 lbs x9
Jm press 6-10: 135 lbs x12
Plate loaded pulldown 6-10: 3 plates each side x10
Upper back bent over BB row 6-10: 185 lbs x7
DB lat Raise 6-10: 40 lbs x6
Rope OH extensions 6-10+partials: 160 lbs x10
BB curls 6-10+partials: 90 lbs x9
RDL 15-25: 175 lbs x17
Squats 15-25: 185 lbs x20
Single leg extensions 15-25: 120 lbs x21
Seated calf raises 15-25: 135 lbs x22
Abs 15-25: plank +41 lbs to failure


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 27, 2022)

Not smoking is going well. I had a beer last night and normally that first taste would send me into a dope fiend spiral but thankfully nothing. Progress


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 28, 2022)

Solid workout. This workout was done at my normal gym so weights are more inline. Full stacked the seated hamstring curl and leg extensions. 10 lbs away from full stacking the calf machine. Going to have to throw some plates on the pins 

Seated ham curls 6-10: 245 lbs x12
Hack Squat 6-10: 4 plates x8
Leg extensions 6-10: 245 lbs x11
Calf machine 6-10: 390 lbs x9
Abs 6-10: windshield wipers failure 14
Flat BB bench 15-25:  185 lbs x16
DB shoulder press 15-25:55 lbs x17
Diamond push-ups 15-25: 20
DB Pullover 15-25: 60 lbs x19
JM Row 15-25: 70 lbs x20
Bent over lat raise 15-25:  35 lbs x20
V bar pushdown 15-25: 160 lbs x19
Curl machine 15-25: 100 lbs x10 miss


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 29, 2022)

Did 30 minutes of cardio as well as doing some BB hyper extension. I notice when I start neglecting my lower back squats and deadlifts become a game of Russian roulette.

Weight is a solid 201.4 today, last week was 195. Hopefully this is it for the water weight and I can start adjusting my diet and make the most out of this cycle.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

PR on the incline DB press. I thought I only had 6 or 7 was surprised to squeeze out 9. Feels super good using the hundreds I no longer feel like a poser 😂. Everything else felt super weak and numbers are off because I’m at a different gym

Low incline DB press 6-10: 100 lbs x9
Seated BB shoulder press 6-10: 150 lbs x7
Dip 6-10: 55 lbs x11
Lat focused pull down 6-10: 210 lbs x10
Chest supported T-bar row 6-10: 3 plates and a 10 x9
Cable side lateral 6-10: machine 90 lbs x11
Single arm pushdown 6-10:  45 x11
Cable bicep curl 6-10: 65 x10
Seated ham curls 15-25: 160 lbs x15
Leg press 15-25:  machine 205 x25
Leg extension 15-25: machine 170 lbs x16
Seated calf raises 15-25: 135 lbs x21
Decline board leg lifts: 14 lbs x12


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 2, 2022)

Solid workout overall, a little disappointed I only squeezed out one more rep than last week on medium incline smith but shit happens

I think the water weight has finally chilled out so I can start adjusting calories as needed. I’m sitting at 202.2 this morning and eating 3500-3700 calories a day

I’m hoping to hit a semi lean 210 by the end of this cycle. We’ll see how close I can get

Lying ham curl 6-10: 170 lbs x8
Hack squat 6-10: 4 plates x8
Adductor 6-10: 195 lbs x11
Calf machine 6-10: 390 lbs x11
Mid incline smith press 15-25: 185 lbs x17
High incline smith press 15-25: 115 lbs x22
Narrow grip smith press 15-25: 135 lbs x26
Single arm lat pull down 15-25: 65 lbs x21
cable row upper back 15-25: 110 lbs x24
Machine lat raises 15-25: 90 lbs x22
Single arm OH DB extension 15-25: 30 lbs x20
Single preacher curl 15-25: 25 lbs x21
Cable ab crunches 15-25: 160 lbs x34


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 4, 2022)

Good workout. Was a little tired but pushed hard.

Weights good, I realized this is the first bulk I haven’t had to force feed myself on. I’m struggling to stay at 3500-3800 cals a day. Even eating super clean if I cave in I could probably do 4500 easy

Seated ham curls 6-10: 255 lbs x10
Hack Squat 6-10: 4 plates x13
Leg extensions 6-10: 255 lbs x12
Calf machine 6-10: 400 lbs x7
Abs 6-10: windshield wipers failure 14
Flat BB bench 15-25:  185 lbs x17
DB shoulder press 15-25: 55 lbs x20
Diamond push-ups 15-25: 22
DB Pullover 15-25: 60 lbs x23
JM Row 15-25: 70 lbs x26
Bent over lat raise 15-25:  35 lbs x23
V bar pushdown 15-25: 160 lbs x27
Curl machine 15-25: 90 lbs x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 4, 2022)

Took this Wednesday, feel like my shoulders traps and chest are finally coming together. I’ll try to get some quad shots up soon, I just noticed a few veins on my quads are raising up as well.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 5, 2022)

Felt good today, did a few sets of shoulder mobility as my left one has been bugging me. I’m going to have to keep doing these for a while to keep up shoulder health with all the compound shoulder volume.

End of week 3 feeling good mentally and physically for the most part, was worried about gyno since I already have some from being a teen. No issues yet. Going to order bloodwork and pull it around week 6, 36 hours after pin

Flat DB Flat Bench 6-10: 95 lbs x10
Plate Loaded Shoulder press 6-10: 125 lbs x11
Jm press 6-10: 155 lbs x9 didn’t feel comfortable pushing to failure, 2 or 3 shy
Plate loaded pulldown 6-10: 3 plates + 10 each side x7
Upper back bent over BB row 6-10: 185 lbs x11
DB lat Raise 6-10: 40 lbs x7
Rope OH extensions 6-10+partials: 170 lbs x10
BB curls 6-10+partials: 90 lbs x10
RDL 15-25: 175 lbs x20
Squats 15-25: 185 lbs x26
Single leg extensions 15-25: 125 lbs x20 fucked up weight; keep
Seated calf raises 15-25: 135 lbs x26
Abs 15-25: plank +45 lbs to failure


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Took this Wednesday, feel like my shoulders traps and chest are finally coming together. I’ll try to get some quad shots up soon, I just noticed a few veins on my quads are raising up as well.



Damn looking good brother. Delts are popping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn looking good brother. Delts are popping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you bro. Slowly getting to we’re I want to be


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 7, 2022)

Solid workout, got a lingering shoulder pain which is normally a sign for me to deload. I’ll do that next week

Low incline DB press 6-10: 100 lbs x10

Seated BB shoulder press 6-10: 150 lbs x9

Dip 6-10: 65 lbs x8

Lat focused pull down 6-10: 215 lbs x7

Chest supported T-bar row 6-10: 3 plates and a 10 x11

Cable side lateral 6-10: 35 lbs x13; machine 90 lbs x11

Single arm pushdown 6-10: 95 lbs x6

Cable bicep curl 6-10: 130lbs x12

Seated ham curls 15-25: 170 lbs x20

Leg press 15-25: 450 lbs x26

Leg extension 15-25: 185 x22

Seated calf raises 15-25: 155 lbs x16

Decline board leg lifts: 14 lbs x14


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 8, 2022)

Going to give my shoulder a break today and tomorrow and do some mobility stuff, Thursday and Friday I’m going to go light see if everything clears up. Back at it fully Monday


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 10, 2022)

Shoulders feeling better. Don’t know if it was the mobility or hammering it out with the message gun. Still took today super light and tomorrows going to be the same.

Only thing worth writing from the workout is supporting the bar for squats cause some serious shoulder discomfort


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 10, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Shoulders feeling better. Don’t know if it was the mobility or hammering it out with the message gun. Still took today super light and tomorrows going to be the same.
> 
> Only thing worth writing from the workout is supporting the bar for squats cause some serious shoulder discomfort



Does your gym have a safety bar? Might be easier on your shoulders.

I used to have issues with my left shoulder. I suspected a labrum tear from high rep muscle ups (stupid) so I feel for ya.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 10, 2022)

nsimoy said:


> Does your gym have a safety bar? Might be easier on your shoulders.
> 
> I used to have issues with my left shoulder. I suspected a labrum tear from high rep muscle ups (stupid) so I feel for ya.


No safety bar, I’m just going to sub it out for leg press machine. 

How long did it take your shoulder to heal?


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 10, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No safety bar, I’m just going to sub it out for leg press machine.
> 
> How long did it take your shoulder to heal?



Honestly, a pretty long time. Several years before I had significantly less pain with overhead movements. I actually still have flare ups, maybe some lingering tendinitis. If I could do it again I would stick with physical therapy longer to speed up the process.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothing today shoulder is feeling almost 100 didn’t want to take the chance at fucking it up more.

Up to 204 this morning. I’m ready for mondays gym session


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nothing today shoulder is feeling almost 100 didn’t want to take the chance at fucking it up more.
> 
> Up to 204 this morning. I’m ready for mondays gym session



Good decision. Enjoy the day off brother. Congrats on the weight. What weight are you chasing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good decision. Enjoy the day off brother. Congrats on the weight. What weight are you chasing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to hit 210 this bulk and stay relatively lean


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Trying to hit 210 this bulk and stay relatively lean



Hell yeah man. Not too far away. Keep putting in the work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 11, 2022)

I’m a weak willed fucker when it comes to the gym

Shoulder felt great through the entire workout 

Upper: 

Incline smith press: 225 lbs x8

Shoulder press machine: 170 lbs x8

Plate loaded chest press: 2 45s and a 25 per side x7

Lat pull-down: 215 lbs x9

Row machine middle back: 180 lbs x9

DB lat raises: 25 lbs x20, 30 lbs x9

Single arm pushdowns: 60 lbs x8

Single arm cable curls: 80 lbs x11


----------



## ColdHands (Nov 11, 2022)

Where’s the diet?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 11, 2022)

ColdHands said:


> Where’s the diet?


This is Thebiggestdumbass log, my diet is the only thing I’m not a dumbass about


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m a weak willed fucker when it comes to the gym
> 
> Shoulder felt great through the entire workout
> 
> ...



Good work man. Shoulder feeling good tonight still? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good work man. Shoulder feeling good tonight still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feeling a1 during the lift and after. Don’t know what’s up with it


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Feeling a1 during the lift and after. Don’t know what’s up with it



Good stuff. I hope it stays that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 13, 2022)

Hit some cardio and shoulder mobility, still a little tender but doing good

Diet went to shit Friday and Saturday. I’m up to 209 hopefully all water 

Cardio: treadmill 5.5-6 incline and 3.6 speed, have a calf pump from hell right now

Sauna: 15 minutes


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Hit some cardio and shoulder mobility, still a little tender but doing good
> 
> Diet went to shit Friday and Saturday. I’m up to 209 hopefully all water
> 
> ...



Hopefully that mobility work will help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 14, 2022)

Good workout, little bummed about the seated bb press. I for sure had 10 maybe 11 had I not smack the rack on the way up

Weights at 209.4 going to drink as much water as I can and see what peels off 


Low incline DB press 6-10: 100 lbs x11
Seated BB shoulder press 6-10: 150 lbs x9 smacked the bar on hooks mid set
Dip 6-10: 65 lbs x10
Lat focused pull down 6-10: 220 lbs x7
Chest supported T-bar row 6-10: 3 plates and 2 10s x7
Cable side lateral 6-10: 40 lbs x8; machine 90 lbs x11
Single arm pushdown 6-10: 95 lbs x8
Cable bicep curl 6-10: 140lbs x9
Seated ham curls 15-25: 170 lbs x25
Leg press 15-25: 500lbs x17
Leg extension 15-25: 185 x23
Seated calf raises 15-25: 155 lbs x18
Decline board leg lifts: 14 lbs x14


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 15, 2022)

I was wondering how I only got 17 on the cable rows, misread 110 lbs and put 140 on the stack. Other than that good workout felt strong and had a solid pump

Weight was 207.8 this morning also got a new scale so that might explain the large jump. Going to give it a few weeks and adjust 

Still feeling good going into week 5 of cycle, getting blooods pulled tomorrow.


Lying ham curl 6-10: 170 lbs x10
Hack squat 6-10: 4 plates and a 25 x6
Adductor 6-10: 205lbs x10
Calf machine 6-10: 400 lbs x8
Mid incline smith press 15-25: 185 lbs x19
High incline smith press 15-25: 115 lbs x25
Narrow grip smith press 15-25: 155 lbs x15
Single arm lat pull down 15-25: 65 lbs x22
cable row upper back 15-25: 140 lbs x17 misread 
Machine lat raises 15-25: 90 lbs x26
Single arm cable extension 15-25: 60 lbs x18
Single preacher curl 15-25: 25 lbs x23
Cable ab crunches 15-25: 160 lbs x34


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 17, 2022)

Don’t know what I ate yesterday but carrying some water this morning. Either way feeling strong as fuck going to increase calories from 3700 to 4000 ish and asses in 3 weeks 

Weight 208.6

Flat DB Flat Bench 6-10: 95 lbs x12
Plate Loaded Shoulder press 6-10: 130 lbs x7
Jm press 6-10: 155 lbs x7
Plate loaded pulldown 6-10: 3 plates + 10 each side x
Upper back bent over BB row 6-10: 205 lbs x5 need belt
DB lat Raise 6-10: 40 lbs x9 hold for a few 
Rope OH extensions 6-10+partials: 180 lbs x8
BB curls 6-10+partials: 100 lbs x7
RDL 15-25: 185 lbs x20
Hack squat 15-25: 2 plates x22
Single leg extensions 15-25: 140 lbs x17
Seated calf raises 15-25: 155 lbs x17
Abs 15-25: plank +45 lbs to failure


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 18, 2022)

Swapped out the normal hack squats for leg press. Too much hack squatting. Also subbed out DB pull over for Cable lat pullover, I think i get a better connection there

Weight: 207.8

Seated ham curls 6-10: 260 lbs x10
Leg press  6-10:  6 plates x11
Leg extensions 6-10: 255 lbs x14
Calf machine 6-10: 400 lbs x11
Abs 6-10: windshield wipers failure 15 or 16
Flat BB bench 15-25:  185 lbs x20
DB shoulder press 15-25: 55 lbs x21
Diamond push-ups 15-25: 22
Cable lat Pullover 15-25: 120 lbs x18
JM Row 15-25: 80 lbs 80 lbs x17
Bent over lat raise 15-25:  35 lbs x23
V bar pushdown 15-25: 170 lbs x21
Curl machine 15-25: 90 lbs x15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 22, 2022)

Traveling this week, was going to hit up a gym but decided to explore some of North Carolina instead. Back at it Saturday


----------



## nsimoy (Nov 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Traveling this week, was going to hit up a gym but decided to explore some of North Carolina instead. Back at it Saturday



Blasphemy! Gym above all.


----------



## eazy (Nov 26, 2022)

🔥


----------

